# papa dessine moi un mouton



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2004)

un petit jeu
.
je donne une expression courante,a vous de donner votre explication,pas la version
du dico,mais une vision personnelle ou une maniere de resoudre un probleme,
si possible amusante ou irrationnelle.
.
exemple :
*"chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin"*
quel explication en donner vous.
.
le lendemain verra le jugement d'un arbitre impartial   
la version retenue designera le dauphin du jeu
.
.
.
si ça coule,tant pis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin"*
> quel explication en donner vous.


En fait cette expression a été déformée avec le temps !
Remontons au 14ième siècle et suivons un seigneur revenant de la pêche : il tient dans sa main une superbe anguille ! 

En passant devant la ferme, il s'aperçoit que le cochon est enrhumé ... il s'approche et c'est à ce moment que le cochon éternue comme un damné laissant échapper un flot de morve abjecte sur l'anguille du malheureux... 

Vous aurez compris que l'expression originale était bien :

*"chercher une anguille dans une crotte de groin"*

et qu'avec le temps, elle est devenue l'expression que tout le monde connait !!!

Arf !!!!


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2004)

la THEBIG a pris une serieuse option sur la victoire
?
comment il est tout seul 
GAspp !


----------



## Anonyme. (7 Juillet 2004)

Il y a aiguille sous roche   

QUand à l'explication : elle est très simple : quelqu'un de pas très véloce cérébralement, mettons par exemple jptc, est à la ferme. Il s'encanaille d'une petite fermière à qui il promet ses chaussures, pour ne pas dire qu'il lui propose la botte. La petite va-nu-pieds ne s'offusque pas, pensant ainsi coordonner ses habits miteux avec des chaussures de cordonnier, qui comme on le sait sont toujours les plus mal chaussés. 
Mais pas les plus mal montés...
Bref, de fil en aiguille, nos deux compères s'accomodent et comme on le sait : qui s'y frotte, s'y pique !

pourquoi ? 

Si vous aviez été plus attentifs, vous auriez vu que la petite fermière, appelons là Lorna ce sera plus simple, portait des habits raccomodés. Et qui dit raccomodés, dit aussi aiguille.

C'est un peu capillotracté mais ce sera toujours mieux que de chercher un cheveux dans une histoire pareil (on pourra dire aussi un poil tant l'histoire semble etre une histoire d'ô)  Et puis vous savez, pas de quoi en faire tout un foin !


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait cette expression a été déformée avec le temps !
> Remontons au 14ième siècle et suivons un seigneur revenant de la pêche : il tient dans sa main une superbe anguille !
> 
> En passant devant la ferme, il s'aperçoit que le cochon est enrhumé ... il s'approche et c'est à ce moment que le cochon éternue comme un damné laissant échapper un flot de morve abjecte sur l'anguille du malheureux...
> ...


 Tu n'y es pas du tout, TheBig. L'expression est beaucoup plus moderne que ce qu'on imagine, mais à l'origine, elle était assez différente. Elle trouve ses origines dans les quartiers chauds de Vénissieux (là où a été tourner "La Haine", de Matthieu Kassowitz). Là-bas, les caïds sont très jaloux de leurs soeurs, et pour les yo's épris de la soeur d'un boss du quartier, approcher sa promise est une vraie gageure. Ils doivent donc draguer à distance et ne pas se faire prendre pour éviter les représailles du big brother. Mais même comme-ça, il arrive qu'ils se fassent pécho. On dit alors des prétendants de la soeur du caïd qu'ils vont :

*"Chercher une embrouille avec une meuf de loin."
*
 L'expression s'est complètement déformé en traversant le Parc de Parilly, et les gens du Quartier des Etats-Unis l'ont compris de travers et lui ont donné la forme et le sens qu'on lui connait.


----------



## Anonyme. (7 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> si ça coule,tant pis



Serait-ce un happening pour la prochaine expression ? *"avant que ... il y aura de l'eau qui coulera sous les ponts"*


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez compris que l'expression originale était bien :
> 
> *"chercher une anguille dans une crotte de groin"*
> 
> ...


Cette explication est tout à fait plausible.
Cependant on touve dans les écrits de Philarète De Cumon,
le grand libertin qui a donné un peu de piment aux ennuyeux
discours des philosophes du siècle des lumières, une interprétation
qui, bien qu'un tantinet cochonne, diffère de celle avancée par
le sus-dit TheBig.

Or donc, Craquefion le valet de ferme avait coutume de culbuter
la demoiselle Amélie Abaldaquin et n'en trouvant pas (de lit à
baldaquin) ce soir là, il la coucha brutalement dans ce qu'il prit
pour du foin.
Hélas ! Les lumières du siècle étaient éteintes. C'était de la paille
bien sèche et raide (!) qui les égratigna tous deux fort cruellement.

Le matin au travail la fermière sa patronne le vit dans un piteux état.
Il voulut lui faire croire qu'ayant dormi dans le foin il s'était blessé
sur des aiguilles abandonnées par quelque maudit jeteur de sort !
"Cherche !" ordonna la fermière.
Et depuis il cherche, il cherche, il cherche.

Philarète de Cumon prétend que dans la plaine de Beauce, les nuits
de pleine lune, on aperçoit...
Mais point d'aiguille.
De là viendrait l'expression connue : chercher une aiguille etc.


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2004)

ça d'ici demain,on va la trouver cette petiote aiguille  

allons y ,allons y


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

chercher un raie qui danse dans une boite de fou


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

En vérité, je vous l'avoue, ceci n'est autre qu'une vieille expression de marayeur (vendeur de poisson à la criée) :

*Pas chère, mon anguille, et ma lotte bien moins ! *

(d'aucuns prétendent que "Pas chère" serait "chinchard", mais la réalité nous fait comprendre que ce petit poisson osseux n'est pas à vendre sur les étals tant sa préparation cullinaire relève de la gageure - même si sa chair est fine, surtout plongé dans une friture)

De fil en aiguille (c'est le cas de le dire, n'est-il pas ?), le fait de trouver un poissonnier vendant du poisson bon marché se faisant de plus en plus rare, nous en sommes arrivés aujourd'hui à cette expression :
Chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin ! (ce qui ne veut strictement rien dire, car muni d'une allumette ou d'un aimant, c'est jeu d'enfant que de retrouver ladite aiguille)


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

mais bon, avec thebig devant et son anguille à lui, je fais un peu "suceur de roue" comme on dit chez les pistards (clin d'½il à sonnyboy)


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *"chercher une anguille dans une crotte de groin"*



Une piste ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2004)

chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.

J'ai deux origines, comment voulez-vous que je choisisse !

Adoncques, au temps des barons du gévaudan, le sieur de Peyre, voulant faire l'intéressant, faisait semblant de savoir parler français au lieu d'en rester à l'occitan. Avant de trousser les fermières qui ramassaient des cèpes à côté du château de la Baume, il se sentait obligé de les complimenter en parigot. Elles n'y entravaient que couic mais vu qu'elles se laissaient trousser (le César de Peyre c'était l'Amok de l'époque). Mais un jour...

Ce jour-là, l'Amok, pardon le César enflammait ses rhumatismes derrière l'Azalaïs de Gambaïse-basse. C'était la saison des foins et il eu tôt fait de la bousculer dans une meule. Mais l'Azalaïs, qui n'était pas tombé du dernier aligot lui dit sans ambages : "pour m'enfiler, faut me mettre l'anneau". Le César grommela "on verra bien, regarde un peu par là mon aiguillée" c'est comme ça qu'on appelait la braguette à la cour. Mais l'Azalaïs se croisa les bras au lieu de jouer du poignet. Dépité, le César retourna penaud dans son logis et comme le renard et les raisins verts essayat de persuader que, de toute façons le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle : "Cétait une empotée, elle n'était pas fichue de chercher une aiguillée dans une botte de foin". L'expression devint proverbiale dans le pays : quand une accorte bergère faisait sa mijaurée, on consolait l'impétrant malheureux : "tu la connais, autant envoyer Azalaïs chercher une aiguillée dans une botte de foin". peu à peu, on raccourcit l'expression d'une part tandis qu'on étendait son domaine d'application et qu'avec les progrés du français, l'aiguillée perdait l'accent. Et c'est ainsi que vous devez à Azalaïs et au pauvre César cette image de la difficulté : "autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin".

PS. Si vous allez traîner sur le bord de l'Aubrac, évitez donc de demander aux demoiselles de vous aider à chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin : où elles poufferont comme un TheBig au zénith, ou vous prendrez un coup de botte. Demandez-leur plutôt... Vous croyez quand même pas que je vais vous expliquer !!!

La deuxième version m'a été contée, un soir de beuverie par un employé de la SNCF à la retraite depuis la fin des machines à vapeur, employé sur la ligne ô combien célèbre : La bastide - Le Monastier, en Lozère évidemment. Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris : il parlait un peu chargé (mais non, j'avais pas les oreilles en tire-bouchon, le tire-bouchon était sur la table). Il m'a raconté qu'au temps jadis, les machinistes de machines à vapeur avaient l'habitude de chambrer les nouveaux employés de la voie ferrée. Quand ils les amenaient avec eux, ils les faisaient descendre pour manoeuvrer les aiguillages et s'arrangeaient toujours pour passer là où après la guerre de 14, on avait construit une dérivation qui devait monter jusqu'au lac de Charpal pour que les militaires puissent entreposer de la poudre au fond du lac. Le projet tomba à l'eau, pas la poudre et de la voie, ne restent aujourd'hui qu'une ou deux baraques, mais à l'époque, il restait 500 mètres de voie et l'aiguillage, mais démonté bien sûr : il manquait l'aiguille. Ils montaient là-haut (l'embranchement est plus ou moins à 1200 d'altitude), empruntaient au passage à Belvezet une botte de foin à l'Antonin. Et là-haut, de dire au nioubie : "va donc manoeuvrer l'aiguillage, on va monter là-haut". Le nioubie revenait bientôt : "il manque l'aiguille". Bien sûr, on ne la laisse pas là. On la garde derrière le tender. Elle est dans la botte de foin, va la chercher. Et c'est ainsi que tout nioubie de la Cenecefe, à l'époque et en ces lieux perdus, allait "chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin". Aiguille qu'il ne trouvait pas, bien sûr mais on l'entendait bien ne pas la trouver tellement il gueulait vu que l'Antonin avait, comme convenu, calé une douzaine d'écrevisses dans la botte de foin, histoire de se calmer l'oesophage à la pause. De train en train, de fil en aiguille, l'expression est passée dans le langage courant. Mais à ceux qui iraient chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin, je rappellerai qu'à se piquer au jeu, on risque de se faire pincer.

PPS. Pour les amateurs de ce genre de jeu et d'autres tous basés sur le texte, je ne saurais trop conseiller de lire le bouquin qui vient de sortir sur "des papous dans la tête" et "les décraqués" les émissions de France Culture où il ne font que ça, vous pouvez aussi les écouter ces émissions. Dans un genre un peu différent d'ici, il y a dans le bouquin par exemple (je viens juste de le commencer) une lettre du commandant Cousteau à Jacques Lacan et la réponse qui va avec qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

c'est qu'on fait aussi de la littérature sur MacGé  narf! voas histoires sont toutes aussi excellentes les unes que les autres! vive la créativité


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Ils y sont pas du tout.

La vraie expression vient de l'atelier "Mecanique et Cycles" de Moreac. A la sortie Locminé sur la N24, prendre direction centre ville, puis direction Radenac/Moreac. Prendre la 1ere a droite, puis continuer tout droit jusqu'au virage serré a droite. Tu peux pas le louper, il est vraiment très serré. La prendre la 2eme a gauche, entrer dans Moreac, et c'est la 1ere rue a gauche un fois le panneau de la commune passée.

En fait, Joseph LeBrun avait toujours une "bleue" dans un coin du magasin servant de pièces détachées pour les réparations rapides. Hors il se trouve que M. Germain, 74 ans, est venu au garage le mardi 13 Aout 1972 pour un problème de carburateur.

Joseph a donc procédé à la dépose de ce dernier avec son arpète Jean-Marie Lecornec, un brave petit de 15 ans, fils de madame Lecornec, boulangère sur la place de l'église (en face du Café des sports). Il s'est alors aperçu que le pointeau du carburateur s'était brisé.

Ni une ni deux, il pense a sa petite "bleue" salvatrice pour obtenir la pièce manquante. Il demande alors a son arpète d'aller chercher le pointeau de carbu sur la bleue. Mais Jean-Marie n'etait pas très hardi. Joseph employait souvent les termes technique, mais Jean-Maire arrivait a pas à les retenir.

Alors pour ce faire comprendre, il lui expliqua que le pointeau etait une sorte d'aiguille, et que sur la "bleue", il trouverai la bonne piéce mais quasiment neuve. Sauf que les jeunes de cette époque, parlait plus volontiers de "meule" que de "bleue"

C'est ainsi que pour Jean-Marie, il fallait aller

chercher l'aiguille dans la meule du coin

Expression injustement détournée.


----------



## Cillian (8 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> exemple :
> *"chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin"*
> quel explication en donner vous.



C'est en fait une expression qui date d'après les écris, ou ce qu'il en reste, des années 60 ou 50 avant J.C.
À une époque ou les Druides cuisinaient de nouvelles recettes de  potions magiques.
En ces temps reculés l'en must du must c'étais l'en bouillon magie-magie.

Certains affirment connaître l'en veritable recette de ce bouillon malgré l'en fait qu'elle n'a jammais été écrite,
qu'elle se passait de bouche à oreilles, uniquement entre Druides.
Ils prétendent qu'il ne s'agissait en fait que d'une eau cuite pendant plusieurs heures puis servi dans une gamelle.
Y aurait-il encore des Druides de nos jour ?  

Toujours est-il qu'un jour, un Druide en gastronomie,un savoyard je crois,(si cé possib') l'en eu l'idée d'y rajouter l'en gui (d'un pommier bien sur).
Apres l'avoir cherché,trouvé puis coupé délicatement : L'EN GUI QUE L'EN FROTTE D'UNE MAIN, qui se dissous dans l'eau chaude et qui lui donne ce petit goût si voluptueux.

Voila l'origine de cette expression la seule, la vrai, l'unique, mon précieux (heu! non ça c'est une autre histoire  )

D'autres disent aussi que ce serait les anglais qui nous auraient volé l'en recette
et qu'ils lui ont donné l'en nom banal de : thé ???

Mais ou est l'en vérité vrai ?
L'en connaîtrons-nous un jour ?
Vous l'en saurez en regardant l'en prochain épisooooooooooooode deeeuuu :sleep:  :sleep: 
Tiens Morphée me tends ses bras, je ne vais pas l'en faire attendre plus longtemps.


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2004)

j'ai apprécié toutes ces definitions,la plupart sont vrais  
cependant il convient de dire que c'est GUYTANTACUL qui s'en rapproche le mieux !
en effet l'expresssion ,m'a rapporté mon tonton vieux loup de mer,vient de la femme d'un vieux terneuva de st-malo.
quand c'etait l'heure de la soupe et que son mari etait au port,elle disait a son marmot

"va chercher mon tanguy qui est au bar du coin"
.
dit en breton,croyer moi ça le fait !  
.
donc la palme ira a GUYTANTACUL qui devra nous donner, une citation ou expression
a méditer
.


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Pfff guytan chouchou d'aricosec va


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff guytan chouchou d'aricosec va



pfeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuu tout ca parce qu'il aime le poisson ........................

mais si t'avais lu ce qu'il dit de sa mère qui rale ........................................

chercher un oedipe dans une bouteille d'eau de cologne va


             

"chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin"

Le mot botte signifiant gerbe ou paquet est emprunté au moyen néerlandais bote, du verbe boten signifiant battre et est attesté dès le XIIe siècle. :sleep:  :sleep: 

eine Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen    

c'est peut-etre que certaines courtisanes couturieres avaient l'habitude de se faire botter
ou fesse-butter dans les tas de foin et apres fallait forcement retrouver les aiguilles

car sans ca elles ne pouvaient exercer leurs professions ?

peut-etre trop de cd de cape et d'épée 
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

mais en tout cas ca vient apparement des crutk the truc 


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

Ah, tiens, je m'y attendais pas...   
Bon, ben je remercie toute l'équipe des patrons-pêcheurs, glaciers, marayeurs et poissonniers sans qui tout ceci ne serait pas arrivé.
Et pour rester dans le ton des ambiances portuaires, une expression chère aux tatoueurs et au poulpes :

* se faire un sang d'encre *

Allez hop, bonne chance à tous !


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, je m'y attendais pas...
> Bon, ben je remercie toute l'équipe des patrons-pêcheurs, glaciers, marayeurs et poissonniers sans qui tout ceci ne serait pas arrivé.
> Et pour rester dans le ton des ambiances portuaires, une expression chère aux tatoueurs et au poulpes :
> 
> ...


 Ca va m'inspirer ca


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2004)

Je m'interroge encore sur la première définition. N'y aurait-il pas un rapport avec la petite bite à thebig ?    :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (8 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PPS. Pour les amateurs de ce genre de jeu et d'autres tous basés sur le texte, je ne saurais trop conseiller de lire le bouquin qui vient de sortir sur "des papous dans la tête" et "les décraqués" les émissions de France Culture où il ne font que ça, vous pouvez aussi les écouter ces émissions. Dans un genre un peu différent d'ici, il y a dans le bouquin par exemple (je viens juste de le commencer) une lettre du commandant Cousteau à Jacques Lacan et la réponse qui va avec qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.




 Luc G

Effectivement ça peut plaire.
Pourrais-tu nous donner l'éditeur et/ou le ou les auteurs, merci!


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2004)

en direct de la mer,une definition sur le vif

.


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juillet 2004)

Elle s'était réveillée au crépuscule et hésita avant de sortir de son repaire. Les derniers rayons de soleil l'intimidaient un peu, mais elle se lança quand même. A cette heure-ci, ils étaient trop obliques pour l'affecter réellement. Il lui suffisait de ne pas aller face à eux. Et puis il lui fallait bien se dépêcher, car les nuits d'été, les plus douces et les plus agréable étaient aussi les plus courtes. Non que la chasse lui prendrait du temps (une ou deux proie suffiraient à la rassasier), mais autant profiter le plus longtemps possible des nuits estivales. Puisqu'elle ne pouvait vivre au grand jour... Elle flâna donc jusqu'à une heure tardive, jusqu'à ce que la faim lui vienne et qu'il lui faille à tout prix se repaître. La faim... Ou plutôt la soif. La soif de sang, celle qui la guidait depuis sa métamorphose. Elle n'avait jamais vraiment considérer celà comme un malédiction. C'était, pour elle, naturel. Inévitable. Comme écrit. Depuis sa naissance, elle savait que viendrait cette métamorphose, et qu'elle deviendrait alors un prédateur de la nuit qui ne pourrait se nourrir d'autre chose que de sang. Elle l'avait toujours su, et n'avait jamais ni craint, ni regretté cette fatalité. C'était ainsi. Comme un instinct. Et la métamorphose advint, comme elle s'y attendait. Comme un destin.

 Elle partit donc en chasse, alors que les hommes dormaient déjà. Elle avait appris à retenir sa soif jusqu'à ces heures tardives. Ces heures idéales, où comme à cet instant, elle pouvait patrouiller sans risque, en guettant la chaleur des corps humains et l'odeur caractéristique qu'il dégage alors qu'ils dorment. Gaz carbonique et sueur. Cette effluve, elle la détectait de loin. Elle s'approcha d'une source. La prochaine victime se tenait non loin de là. Dans un lit dans une chambre dans une maison. Elle se fit légère comme l'éther pour passer dans l'interstice d'une persienne. La proie était là. Un homme qui dormait en position foetale, à moitié recouvert par un drap. L'odeur l'enivrait. La tentation était grande, mais elle ne devait pas se précipiter. Ne pas brasser trop d'air pour ne pas le réveiller. Mais c'était comme si elle ne se contrôlait plus vraiment. Consciente de ses gestes, mais davantage spéctatrice qu'actrice. Comme si elle se dirigeait en se tenant par des rennes plutôt qu'en commandant son corps.

 Elle aurait du mordre au cou, ou à l'aisselle, ou derrière l'oreille, la où la peau est fine et facile à déchirer. Mais l'impatience la dirigea sur l'avant bras découvert de sa victime. Le simple fait de l'effleurer la soulagea, comme si elle était déjà un peu rassasier. Elle mordit. Elle avala une première gorgée de sang qui la réchauffa. Hum, ce goût. Puis elle aspira le liquide rouge avec une frénésie animale. Boire, avaler, se gorger, jusqu'à l'ivresse. Elle se sentait si bien. Une dernière gout...

 Elle trembla. Elle sentit comme un souffle et compris. Il était déjà trop tard. Son corps frêle et décharné avait beau avoir quasiment doublé de volume au cours de ce repas, elle ne pourrait rien. Il finirait écrasé dans un instant.

 ***

 Il alluma sa lampe de chevêt. La lumière l'étourdit un peu, mais en plissant les yeux, il pu regarder dans sa main. Il ne l'avait pas loupé. Elle gisait, désarticulée, sur la pulpe de la première phalange de son annulaire. Sous l'impact, son abdomen s'était déchirer et une perle de sang s'en échappait. Il prit un mouchoir en papier dans sa table de chevêt et le posa comme un voile sur le cadavre de l'insecte. Le mouchoir s'imbiba du sang comme un buvard éponge l'encre. La goutte de sang devint un point rouge sur le papier, qui s'étala de manière irrégulière, jusqu'à dessiner une petite tâche. Puis il s'essuya la mainr, emportant le moustique dans les plis du mouchoir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2004)

...se faire un sang d'encre...

Encore une expression détournée !

Au départ, il y a le "sandhankh" (littéralement "masturbation" en vietnamien - de "sandh" qui veut dire "paluche" et de "ankh" qui signifie "secouer" !)
Il était courant d'entendre dans les rues de Saïgon des bandes de jeunes courir dans tous les sens en gueulant : "allez ... on va *se faire un "sandhankh"* !!!" 
Et tout le monde se "sandhankhait" à tours de bras ! 
C'était sans compter sur la puribonderie des autorités qui ont décidé que le "sandhankh" serait interdit et même réprimé !!!
A partir de ce moment, les jeunes se sont cachés pour pratiquer le "sandhankh", non sans crainte de se faire prendre ! ... en un mot, ils avaient les boules et pratiquaient le "sandhankh" en cachette ! 

Et c'est de là que tout est parti ... pour en arriver à l'expression connue de tous : "se faire un sandhankh ... sang d'encre par déformation" ... synonyme de "se faire des soucis"

 :love:


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

clap clap clap assourdissant

    je préfère la version de zebig
c'est plus crédible   

on est pas a fond de calle la  :rose:  :rose: (patron pecheurs ............)


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2004)

Il est excellent ce thread! bravo et merci aricosec! 

Toutes ces histoires rigolodes me font penser à cette jolie phrase de Boris Vian que j'aime beaucoup : _Cette histoire est vraie parce
que je l'ai inventée d'un bout à l'autre._


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Luc G
> 
> Effectivement ça peut plaire.
> Pourrais-tu nous donner l'éditeur et/ou le ou les auteurs, merci!


 C'est une anthologie chez gallimard et les auteurs réels sont les participants à l'émission : letellier, cueco, jean-claude vannier, etc. Il est classé à "collectif" ou à "françoise Treussard, Bertrand Jérôme" responsables de l'émission. En prime avec le bouquin, tu as une émission enregistrée en public sur un CD. C'est 25 euros

   Voilà la couverture :
 ben non, le lien foire. Alors la pub de gallimard

   J'espère que je fais bien la pub.


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2004)

.
purée,quand le LUPUS sort du bois,c'est pas pour rien ça degage   
.


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2004)

se faire un sang d'encre
.
ça remonte a la revolution,un jour le citoyen jess hite fit la connaissance
d'une jolie ci-devant,au doux nom de, isabelle enkuiss,issu de famille bourgeoise.
ayant peur de la police politique,il fit prendre des renseignement sur la belle,
il connaissait quelqun au sommier.
il faisait souvent des parties de dominos avec ce gars là,lui ayant gagné un bon
pactole,il tenait le mec sous sa coupe,celui ci n'ayant pas un rond pour regler
sa dette.obligé de fournir des renseignements ponctuels,il le faisait sans broncher.
justin connard,c'etait le nom du brigadier flic roi du domino.,lui apporta son rapport.
miss isabelle avait caché sa lourde parenté noblieuse,en effet elle etait la fille
du frére du marechal d'ancres,de sang bleu,sa famille avait eut peur d'etre raccourci
et avait changé de patronyme.
accablé par le sors, jess se confia a un ami ,renommé pour son bon sens
james lafrite,vieux briscard de la revolution,celui ci etudia le probléme de son pote,
lui qui avait decoupé une quantité d'aristocrates,il voyait là une manoeuvre des
jacobins,introduire une espionne dans son entourage,le cercle de ses amis
investi,l'ennemi dans la place,un retour de la royauté l'affola,il se mit a se
tourner les sangs,son sang ne fit qu'un tour,il eut un coup de sang et cria
"ah non,pas de ça tu ne va pas te fair un sang D'ANCRES"
sous entendu ,bien sur sauter la donzelle de sang nobliau
.
voila ,je pense avoir tout dit,je crois que j'ai bon 
 
.
PS :j'ai un modo dans la poche,la critique est interdite


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

Bon, très bien, je prends note de vos essais sur le thème (là, faudrait me voir, je me la pète à donf)
Pour les retardataires (si vous voyez de qui je veux parler, mais fi de vain rapportage, cela n'est plus de mon âge), vous avez jusqu'à demain matin pour rendre vos copies. 
Je rendrai mon verdict vers midi (alors là, il convient de m'imaginer traînant le pas nonchalament dans les travées de la classe, tapottant ma paume avec une règle en acier carré d'un cm de côté).


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Maieu c'est pasque il copie m'sieur l'prof


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2004)

Sang d'encre : c'est l'élève angoissé devant sa copie, vide de réponses, lors d'une épreuve du Bac. C'est aussi, le syndrôme de l'écrivain qui n'a plus d'inspiration, devant sa feuille blanche. Ils se font un sang d'encre à l'idée de rendre une feuille sans encre.

C'est bon ? J'ai le Bac ?  Mon livre va être édité ?    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Cillian (8 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la couverture :
> ben non, le lien foire. Alors la pub de gallimard
> 
> J'espère que je fais bien la pub.



La pub est parfaite, y a tout s'qu'i faut la ou i' faut.
Merci


----------



## evergreen (8 Juillet 2004)

bon ok je la ferme


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2004)

Un cent d'ancres.

En ce temps-là, le Cristophe (Colomb, pas celui d'Aline. Faut pas confondre parce que l'un voulait pas revenir tandis que l'autre voulait qu'elle revienne, mais là je m'égare). Donc, en ce temps-là, le Cristophe prétendait pour la quarante-unième fois qu'en allant à l'ouest, ils atteindrait le pays des Indes (l'histoire a montré qu'en fait, il avait trouvé le pays des dindes, mais je m'égare). Seulement, le second, il commençait à en avoir ras le serre-tête : "À l'ouest, rien de nouveau" qu'il remarquait sans cesse. Lassé de ne pas pouvoir se déchausser tranquille au bar du port, il bramait dès que le Cristophe partait voir la reine, histoire de lui tirer du pognon pour sa prochaine expédition : "mais il faut l'attacher et son bateau avec, ce malade. Je vais te l'ancrer son bateau par les mille millions de sabords !" Sur ces entrefaites le quartier-maître qui voulait plaire au second, mais n'était pas futé futé, décida d'aller chercher des ancres pour les mille millions de sabords. Il y passa toutes les nuits de la semaine (les voisins râlaient : "si les requins se mettent à grincer des dents, maintenant, où allons-nous !") et à la prochaine explosion de colère du second, il s'avança et lui annonça, fier comme Artaban (Artaban était... mais je m'égare) : "chef, je n'en ai pas trouvé mille millions mais je me suis décarcassé et je me suis fait un cent d'ancres, on n'est pas près de partir à l'ouest". il ne comprit jamais pourquoi le second l'avait viré sur le champ et, une fois qu'il eut revendu ses ancres aux ferrailleur du coin (les voisins se plaignaient : "si les chauve-souris se mettent à grincer des dents, maintenant, où allons-nous !"), il passa ses soirées au bar (c'était avant le crash des forums) et répétait à qui voulait l'entendre (aux autres aussi d'ailleurs) : "vous trouvez ça normal, vous, je me fais un cent d'ancres et je suis viré !". L'expression devint proverbiale au point, à ce qu'on m'a dit, qu'un certain guytantakul, dans un bas-fond au large, la raconte à ses copains au bar des poulpes.


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Maieu c'est pasque il copie m'sieur l'prof


 Bon, m'sieur Bassman, on attend toujours les fruits de tes cogitations


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, m'sieur Bassman, on attend toujours les fruits de tes cogitations


ben ouais,surtout que vider son sac,purger son esprit,nettoyer sa tete,en bref se laisser aller
est benefique
j'ai reçu un mail de ceux qui donne du boulot a LUCG et THEBIG
quand ils ont pondu un post ici,ils sont beaucoup plus performants,le ciboulot javellisé,
ils repartent de plus belle  
donc ne nous bilons pas,aucune raison de se faire du mauvais sang
ce thread est reconnu d'utilité publique


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais,surtout que vider son sac,purger son esprit,nettoyer sa tete,en bref se laisser aller
> est benefique
> j'ai reçu un mail de ceux qui donne du boulot a LUCG et THEBIG
> quand ils ont pondu un post ici,ils sont beaucoup plus performants,le ciboulot javellisé,
> ...


 Je me bile pas  C'est juste que l'ami Bassman nous avait promis l'inspiration, et que ça semble tarder à venir. Après tout, c'est le dernier candidat déclaré en lice à ne pas avoir rendu le fruit de sa cogitation, alors que nous sommes à une heure et demie de la dead-line.

 Je me bile pas,  je m'impatiente


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Nous devons cette expression au Maréchal Espagnol San d'Ancre
Lors de la dernière conquête de l'Espagne 
par les Arabes, à la suite de la bataille de Xérès en 711, 
les Espagnols qui n'avaient pas voulu se soumettre à là 
domination musulmane avaient trouvé un refuge derrière 
les Pyrénées asturiques ; c'est de cette bande étroite, entre 
les montagnes et la mer, que ne tarderons pas à sortir les Chrétiens 
pour commencer cette croisade de huit siècles qui nous montrera, 
au XVem siècle, les Arabes refoulés au sud-est derrière la Sierra Morena, 
comme les Chrétiens au VIII siècle l'avaient été au nord-Ouest, derrière des Asturies.

Dès le XIVe siècle, fantassins de l'armée ottomane recrutés parmis les "capitulari", 
"esclaves de la grande porte", souvent de jeunes chrétiens des Balkans, 
pour former une troupe d'élite sous le contrôle direct du Sultan. 
Ils accédèrent aux plus hautes fonctions. 
À partir du XVIIe siècle, cette troupe devenue caste influente se concentre 
sur la protection de ses intérêts.

Ces troupes pratiquant la sodomie comme moyen d'humiliation pour leurs prisonniers
afin que leurs langues se déliassent rapidement.

La sodomie est l'action d'introduire un pénis ou un objet dans l'anus 
de son partenaire. Elle peut se pratiquer chez l'homme comme la femme.
La personne pénétrée est appelée "passive", et celle qui pénètre est appelée "active".
Lors des premières sodomies la personne "passive" ressent souvent l'envie d'aller 
aux toilettes une fois que son partenaire s?est retiré ou même de déféquer 
lors de la pénétration. Phénomène normal car votre ampoule rectale est 
stimulée de la même manière que lorsque qu'elle est pleine de matière fécale. 
Votre sphincter, qui est un muscle entourant l'anus dont 
il assure l'ouverture et la fermeture réagit donc de la même manière que si 
vous aviez envie d'aller aux toilettes. Donc avant toute pénétration anale, 
allez à la selle pour éliminer. De plus les va-et-vient du pénis ou de 
l'objet (gode, bouteille, etc.) font entrer de l'air dans votre rectum 
ce qui a pour effet de vous donner des gazes et faire assez mal, ce qui est normal et naturel. 

En effet, il n'existait point de 	Gel lubrifiant BASSKARMA à cette époque,
et notant au passage  que la sélection de ses troupes d'élites ne se faisait point
sur la propension à être violant mais sur la taille de leur KARMA , ce que les historiens
ont écarté car tout à chacun sait que nous sommes héritiers d'un passif judeo-crétin
qui a beaucoup influencé le miroir de l'histoire.

" Capturé tout jeune lors d'une bataille, San d'Ancre 
passa près de vingt ans en captivité dans l'Empire ottoman 
du XVe siècle. À son retour en terre chrétienne, devenu dominicain, 
il s'inspire de son expérience pour rédiger, dans son vieil âge, son 
Traité sur les m½urs, les coutumes et la perfidie des Turcs.

À la fois réquisitoire théologique implacable contre la culture turque, 
prophétie apocalyptique, récit de captivité et précis ethnographique 
unique pour cette époque, le Traité fait alterner l'effroi, l'admiration et le 
désespoir. 

San d'Ancre est convaincu que les Turcs entraîneront 
avec eux tout l'Occident dans la géhenne. Non pas tant parce qu'ils 
sont de terribles combattants, mais surtout parce qu'ils détiennent 
un diabolique pouvoir de fascination. Ils sont en apparence le 
plus subtil, le plus sobre, le mieux policé et le plus vertueux 
des peuples. 

Devant la beauté du diable, nul ne peut résister. 
Et San d'Ancre parle d'expériences douloureuses ........
et confesse à mots couverts .........

Il en demeure une peur immense, la Peur du Turc, millénaire désormais, 
et que l'on s'accorde encore fort peu à raisonner "

" Il s'agit d'un pamphlet d'une rare violence  et très étrange
contre la "secte" des Turcs, les suppôts de l'Antéchrist.

À la fois somme théologique et récit de captivité, 
c'est surtout un document d'une rare précision sur les Turcs 
et les pays qu'ils occupaient. 

L'½uvre relève pour une grande part de l'ethnographie, 
rédigée par un témoin qui ne peut se défendre d'un ambigu sentiment 
d'admiration pour ceux qu'il considère pourtant comme d'ignobles pourvoyeurs 
de la fin des temps. (Syndrome de Stockholme).
Et la plus grande force de fascination du Traité réside dans cette ambiguïté. "

Les Trucs vexés (nourri ,blanchi pendant 20 ans merde) ayant lu le dit San d'Ancre 
se foutèrent de sa gueule. D'ou l'expression se faire un San d'Ancre ou avoir peur des Turcs.
Le sens et devenu commun lors d'une situation de stress avoir peur de l'inconnu. Et l'on aura
compris les contemporains essayent toujours de rapprocher ce 
qu'ils entendent à des mots connus et c'est ainsi
devenu quelque siècle plus tard "se faire un sang d'Encre".


  bon ok j'ai vu la porte
même pas  :rose:


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me bile pas  C'est juste que l'ami Bassman nous avait promis l'inspiration, et que ça semble tarder à venir. Après tout, c'est le dernier candidat déclaré en lice à ne pas avoir rendu le fruit de sa cogitation, alors que nous sommes à une heure et demie de la dead-line.
> 
> Je me bile pas, je m'impatiente


.
ah ben non    ,ce n'etais dirigé contre les vaillant posteurs comme toi,c'etait une sorte
d'approbation de  ton tançage(du verbe bien connu et usité ,tancer) tanpis pour LOUSTIC,
j'aime inventer la grammaire, 
.
en fait j'abondai  
il  y a peu de posteurs,je me fait du mauvais sang :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Nous devons cette expression au Maréchal Espagnol San d'Ancre
> Lors de la dernière conquête de l'Espagne (...) c'est ainsi
> devenu quelque siècle plus tard "se faire un sang d'Encre".


 Eh bé... Cher Tatouille, tu as le mérites de savoir dérouter. En apprendre ainsi sur l'histoire et sur le fonctionnement du cul, ça vaut bien un coup de boule.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bé... Cher Tatouille, tu as le mérites de savoir dérouter. En apprendre ainsi sur l'histoire et sur le fonctionnement du cul, ça vaut bien un coup de boule.



au non je vous le doit à tous car c'est un peu un mix entre
zebig et toi ainsi que beber pour la mauvaise copie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> au non je vous le doit à tous car c'est un peu un mix entre
> zebig et toi ainsi que beber pour la mauvaise copie


...  ... mais c'est qu'il a d'excellentes références, tatouille !!! ... 

   :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Cher Tatouille,


Sans vouloir faire mon .... tatillon  , l'Espagne, lors de la première invasion, a été essentiellement envahie par des .... Berbères.

Et oui


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Cher Tatouille,
> 
> 
> Sans vouloir faire mon .... tatillon  , l'Espagne, lors de la première invasion, a été essentiellement envahie par des .... Berbères.
> ...



oui berbères eux meme deja envahis (grec d'origine carthaginois anibal et tout ....)
certains historiens attribuent l'origine du mot berberes à celle de barbare(notion romaine)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir faire mon .... tatillon  , l'Espagne, lors de la première invasion, a été essentiellement envahie par des .... Berbères.


...même que ces Berbères étaient accompagnés d'une cohorte de filles de joie chargées de leur assurer le repos du guerrier ... on les appelait "les allumeuses de vrais Berbères" ....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> au non je vous le doit à tous car c'est un peu un mix entre
> zebig et toi ainsi que beber pour la mauvaise copie



 Tu sais ce qu'il te dit bebert ? En plus, c'est vrai !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Bebert - 3 heures de colle ! 

Bon, allez, Je rends mon verdict.
Malgré les explications qui me touchent de près (onanisme exotique et pénétration anale forcée), des textes qui m'ont bien plu, ma préférence va à la définition de LucG et son abruti de marin servile et dynamique. 
C'est donc LucG qui reprend le flambeau pour les prochaines 24 heures (de toutes façons, après, il est plus là )


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bebert - 3 heures de colle !
> 
> Bon, allez, Je rends mon verdict.
> Malgré les explications qui me touchent de près (onanisme exotique et pénétration anale forcée), des textes qui m'ont bien plu, ma préférence va à la définition de LucG et son abruti de marin servile et dynamique.
> C'est donc LucG qui reprend le flambeau pour les prochaines 24 heures (de toutes façons, après, il est plus là )



je voulais ajouter que derriere ce pamphlet il y a un background de politique
européenne ainsi que certaines tendances irraisonnées à la xenophobie de notre société


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

Vous croyez que j'ai pas autre chose à faire aujourd'hui ! 
 Bon, promis, je vous file un thème autour de 14 heures. Comme dirait Boby Lapointe, from two to two to two two. Enfin à demi-heure près.


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

Et tu corrigeras les copies après tes vacances ? Cool !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que j'ai pas autre chose à faire aujourd'hui !
> Bon, promis, je vous file un thème autour de 14 heures. Comme dirait Boby Lapointe, from two to two to two two. Enfin à demi-heure près.



Ayant appris à cette aurore, que tu devais en vac' partir...
Un MP j'ai lancé dès lors, qui tardant à me revenir...
(te demandant si idée folle que de te désigner vainqueur)
J'ai opté pour franche parole, au risque de te gâcher l'humeur !


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ayant appris à cette aurore, que tu devais en vac' partir...
> Un MP j'ai lancé dès lors, qui tardant à me revenir...
> (te demandant si idée folle que de te désigner vainqueur)
> J'ai opté pour franche parole, au risque de te gâcher l'humeur !



Au faite guyt la que je t'ai sous la main c'etait pas sympas avec bass
de vous etre tirés alors que vous me demandiez une histoire

j'ai eu l'impression de radoter comme un papi


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

ce TATOUILLE doit etre un frere uterin de GRIBOUILLE,ses ecrits lui ressemble 
de plus avec tout les pseudo qu'a l'infame ,c'est peu etre lui ???? 
qui me rassurera ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce TATOUILLE doit etre un frere uterin de GRIBOUILLE,ses ecrits lui ressemble
> de plus avec tout les pseudo qu'a l'infame ,c'est peu etre lui ????
> qui me rassurera ?


non de non je suis pas gribouille bien que tatouille soit en rapport
aucun lien familiale


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on les appelait "les allumeuses de vrais Berbères" ....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Bonjour.     ... de raies berbères...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Au faite guyt la que je t'ai sous la main c'etait pas sympas avec bass
> de vous etre tirés alors que vous me demandiez une histoire
> 
> j'ai eu l'impression de radoter comme un papi



C'était le soir, non ? Je suis jamais là le soir... Désolé, famille tout ça...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Au faite guyt la que je t'ai sous la main c'etait pas sympas avec bass
> de vous etre tirés alors que vous me demandiez une histoire
> 
> j'ai eu l'impression de radoter comme un papi


 Moi j'ai bien aimé pourtant


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'était le soir, non ? Je suis jamais là le soir... Désolé, famille tout ça...



non de non bande de sacripans en pleine journée  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> non de non bande de sacripans en pleine journée  :mouais:  :mouais:



Ah, ben mea culpa, alors...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Mea culquandmeme, j'ai bien vu que tu nous racontais une histoire mais j'ai pas reagi expres


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Sais plus comment ça s'est passé, mais je devais avoir du taf ou quelqu'occupation, sinon j'aurais dit "et alors ?" entre chaque post et "c'est tout ? " à la fin


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mea culquandmeme, j'ai bien vu que tu nous racontais une histoire mais j'ai pas reagi expres



Ho le salopio poilu je m'en doutais


    

Bon c'est pas tout au taf elle est ou cette nouvelle expression ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Quelle espression ??? Tu cherches un expresso que la secretaire devait t'ammener ???


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quelle espression ??? Tu cherches un expresso que la secretaire devait t'ammener ???



non elle est sous la table  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> non elle est sous la table :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


Parolé, parolé, paroooléé...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Ah là là , les femmes saoules à table, quelle plaie ! 

(enfin, sûrement pas toutes, mais dans mon cas...)


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et tu corrigeras les copies après tes vacances ? Cool !


 Ne rêve pas sur les délais, Bebert : je suis encore par là. Alors, j'ai pas réfléchi trop (ça vous éviter une expression en occitan). Allons-y donc pour (j'espère qu'on l'a pas déjà faite, je suis un peu tête en l'air ces temps-ci) :

  "Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse"

  Il me semble qu'il y a de quoi débloquer ! 

 Correction (même pour bebert, demain tard dans la soirée, si vous avez des remarques et contestations diverses à faire, ne vous gênez pas)

  A vos ancriers


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

M'sieur, j'ai plus d'ancre, elle a coulé !


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ......."Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse".......


Expression campagnarde qui a vu le jour au Moyen-Age, en plein coeur de l'Auvergne.

Une donzelle belle et idiote (synonyme ?  ), avait pris comme habitude de se rendre à la rivière afin d'y faire sa toilette. Bien entendu, les paysans du coin eurent vite fait de la repérer et de l'espionner. Un jour, elle s'en rendit compte et, vexée, décida de fuir cette contrée sauvage.

C'est mon explication, je ne vois que ça


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Okay ! 
Je connais bien cette histoire ! 
Mais de l'expliquer clairement risque d'être un tantinet coton...
Allez, je me lance :

Toute cette saga verbale vient d'un Alsacien dont l'histoire n'a pas retenu le nom, qui lors de l'affrontement de 1870 avec l'Allemagne (lequel dura six mois) beuglait à qui mieux-mieux cette ritournelle enfantine et patriote :

* T'emballe pas, prusse salaud, car enfin, c'est l'Alsace ! *

Il fut bien sur passé par les armes rapidement, mais comme c'était un homme assez populaire (malgré son parlé vindicatif) en temps de guerre, son leit-motiv fut reprit par ses concitoyens à sa mémoire.
Repris également dans des comptines, jeux de marelle... puis chansons à boire.. voire même dans des jurons.

De proche en proche, le bilinguisme aidant (l'Alsace a changé cinq fois de nationalité depuis lors), cette phrase a pris la forme que nous lui connaissons aujourd'hui : "Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse", ce qui signifie que rien n'est éternel. Si le sens n'a plus grand-chose à voir avec celui de ses origine, il nous est forcé de convenir qu'un lien (ténu) de parenté subsiste encore.

Voilà mon explication historique. N'allez surtout pas croire que je n'aime pas l'Allemagne (même si j'ai des aigreurs d'estomac lorsque je repense à mes cours de langues au collège). J'aime ce pays et je m'y rends tous les sept ans (quand c'est possible) pour la Dokumenta (grande expo d'art moderne à Kassel, la ville des cygnes).

Ouf, laborieux, mais j'y suis arrivé


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

*ne vous laissez pas endormir par* GUYTANTAKUL,l'est menteur comme un deputé en mal d'election  
non ma version est plus plausible 
.
Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse"
.
que celui qui a quelque chose a dire le dise,ou se taise a jamais
cette phrase pompeuse dite,le curé marieur balança la sauce benite
sur les deux mouflets endimanchés,le guignol qui se mariait avait
une banane radieuse,depuis le temps qu'il attendait pour depuceler la friponne,
ça commençait a bien faire,ce soir son assaut serait vainqueur,jeanne lakruchen
de vielle famille prussienne ,avec ses mamelles bien fournies lui promettait du plaisir
,ses cuissots bien dodus lui ferait un bon cache col,ce soir ce serait gala.
james paleau,( c'etait le nom du futur cornard) sitot sorti de l'eglise, sauta
(non ! non ! pas encore )dans sa voiture,il eut d'ailleurs du mal a se glisser
sous le volant,les nerfs a vif,des phantasmes plein la tete,il voyait a peine
la route, 
"n'avait il pas oublié son bouquin du kamasoutra ?,avait il ses pastilles 
de competitions?,et son pot de vaseline".
ayant fait le point,rassuré,il se calma et conduisit peinard.
jeanne lakuchen,assise a l'arriere,se remmemora les consignes de bertha
sa soeur ainée.
n'oublie pas que ton mari,dés le premier jour voudra voir tes dents,si
il juge qu'il y a trop d'aspéritées,il te les fera limer,les hommes aiment
bien les dents alignés,ce sont des esthétes,tu sera obligé de te prosterner
devant lui,il te demandera de le deshabiller,pour ne pas salir ses habits,
il se peu que dans l'affolement du mariage,il est oublié de mettre son slip
ne t"en offusque pas,tu verras un miracle,
au bout de quelques années,il disparaitra,et tu le regrettera"
jeanne ainsi mis au parfum,etait pret a affonter le grand mechant loup
oubliant la prediction d'une de ses amis
"lakruchen oublie paleau,casse toi"
.
bien sur cette phase est tombée dans le langage commun,comme vous le savez


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Okay !
> * T'emballe pas, prusse salaud, car enfin, c'est l'Alsace ! *



d'ou l'expression bien connu outre-Rhin :

dich eingepackten nicht, Frankreich, denn schließlich, es ist Elsaß!


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour.
Les explications précédentes sont proches de la vérité.
Mais proches seulement.
Il s'agit bien d'une origine alsacienne.
Autrefois près de Sélestat deux apiculteurs se disputaient
le meilleur emplacement pour installer leurs abeilles chéries.
Un jour ils en vinrent presqu'aux mains et l'un d'eux, le Seppela,
lança dans l' Ill une ruche de son adversaire.
Il reçut une tonitruante bordée d'injures, en français, mais
avec un copieux accent alsaco.
On retint surtout cette invective :

*t' envoie la ruche à l'eau, galopin, ça m'agace !* 
(certains disent : ça la casse)

C'est la vérité vraie .


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

Bon, je vois qu'on est parti sur de bonnes bases, je m'en vais me jeter un cruchon et me sustenter un peu après une rude dernière journée de boulot. À tout à l'heure et n'hésitez pas à pondre aux heures des repas : c'est bon pour les lignes.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> un petit jeu
> .
> je donne une expression courante,a vous de donner votre explication,pas la version
> du dico,mais une vision personnelle ou une maniere de resoudre un probleme,
> ...


Corrige déjà les fautes aprés on jouera...


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Corrige déjà les fautes aprés on jouera...



Les fautes du Arico lui sont consubstantielles, sans elles, ce ne serait plus le Arico. C'est comme les rosiers sans épines, leurs fleurs sont-elles encore des roses ?   

PS. Ceci dit, on fait tous des fautes, souvent moins que le Arico, presque toujours moins que le Mackie   mais on en fait, même Sonny quand il fait des remarques au Arico.


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

"Regarde dans ton slip avant de regarder le fond douteux de celui du voisin"


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Regarde dans ton slip avant de regarder le fond douteux de celui du voisin"



Oui, enfin, ça, ça se discute parce que ça tourne vite au narcissisme.


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Suffit de savoir se limiter, mais avant de faire un reproche aux autres c'est toujours bon de vérifier dans sa paroisse.


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Corrige déjà les fautes aprés on jouera...


.
mes fautes sont a moi mon poupinet,ma langue aussi  
ceci dit, il est vrai que quand on a rien a dire comme toi ,il vaut bien.................
............bla bla bla !


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2004)

Étant trop occupé pour me faire un sang d'encre et ayant désormais le week-end devant moi, je me mets à la tache.

"Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse"

En fait j'ai ouie dire que Noé lui même, avant d'embarquer les couples d'animaux sur son Arche, leur avait octroyé un délai de 48 heures pour faire une rêv' partie comme jamais il ne s'en était fait (puisque c'était la toute première rêv' organisée avec l'accord des autorités) une giga-méga teuf du tonnerre de Dieu avant que ce dernier ne se déchaine (sûrement exaspéré par les répépépétititions des mêmes sons).

Bref toutes ces braves bêtes se préparaient pour ces quelques heures inoubliables. En se rendant sur les hauts plateaux où devait se dérouler les festivités, l'on pouvait croiser grand nombre de couple dont Mr et Mme Éléphant, Mr et Mme Kangourou, Mr et Mme Autruche, Mr et Mme Castor, Mr et Mme  Canard, Mr et Mme Ours, Mr et Mme Colibri, Mr et Mme Puma, Mr et Mme Jaguar, Mr et Mme Panthère, certains espéraient même apercevoir Mr et Mme Tigre (quelques uns y véront sûrement une forme de promo, mais totalement involontaire de ma part, les noms me sont venu comme ça   c'est dingue non?) et quantités d'autres couples d'animaux joyeux, faisant plus ou moins connaissance aux fils de leur balade les amenant à destination.

Toujour est-il qu'à un moment donné, sur un chemin plus étroit bordé à droite par un ravin abrupt, Mr Éléphant provoqua la chute d'une roche réduisant encore plus l'étroitesse du chemin. Mme Autruche qui était juste derière Mr Éléphant fût, elle aussi, entrainée dans la chute. Chute qui, heureusement, n'eue d'autres conséquences que d'effrayer ceux qui venaient d'assiter à la scène et de provoquer quelques blessures sans gravité à Mme Autruche.

C'est à ce moment que Mr Castor S'écria :"*T'empale pas l'Autruche, c'est là haut, p'tain qu'ça s'passe*" ce qui provoqua un déluge de fou rire immédiat de tout l'entourage et fit rougir de honte Mme Autruche devant la vulgarité de Mr Castor. Une fois Mme Autruche remontée et ses voisins remis de leurs émotions, tous allèrent festoyer, laissant derrière eux ce petit incident.

Voici donc l'origine de cette expression,bien qu'aucun texte écrit ne le confirme, je l'admets.



 :hein: Humm! Se pourait-il que l'autruche se cache la tête dans la terre par honte
et non par peur comme on le prétend ?
Il faudra que j'en parle à mon psy le jour ou je ferai sa connaissance. :hein:


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Regarde dans ton slip avant de regarder le fond douteux de celui du voisin"



Tu proposeras une expression seulement quand tu auras gagné !


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu proposeras une expression seulement quand tu auras gagné !


.
t'a raison,ce suget là va etre explosif,je suis sur que THEBIG sera sur la ligne de depart, 
il a des souvenirs   dit il ???????????


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2004)

Vu que j'ai la flemme de réfléchir trop ce soir, je reporte le jury à dimanche en fin de matinée : ça laisse un délai à Bebert pour nous faire un chorus.


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu que j'ai la flemme de réfléchir trop ce soir, je reporte le jury à dimanche en fin de matinée : ça laisse un délai à Bebert pour nous faire un chorus.


.
manque des clients,les delais sont trop courts,ou pire
.
je fé trot de fotes,ça indispose lariflette,il doit avoir de l'influence ici


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> manque des clients,les delais sont trop courts,ou pire
> .
> je fé trot de fotes,ça indispose lariflette,il doit avoir de l'influence ici



Même s'il n'y a pas beaucoup de clients, il y en a suffisamment pour devoir faire un choix. C'est bien connu, les week-ends sont peu propices aux activités présumées intellectuelles   (à se demander ce que foutent les forumeurs de MacGé pendant la semaine    ).

Bon, vu que je suis plutôt pris ces temps-ci : les vacances, ça use ! je passe le flambeau dans 5 minutes au bientôt nommé gagnant


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2004)

Et donc, c'est Juste en passant qui ramasse la fève. Même s'il a fait un peu court, ce fainéant, sa cruche auvergnate m'a conquis, ça m'a toujours ému, les cruches, ça doit être parce que j'en suis une aussi.  

Alors à toi la baballe.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Vive la concision, la synthèse... et les textes courts !


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben puisque c'est comme ça, j'me casse !


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, c'est Juste en passant qui ramasse la fève. Même s'il a fait un peu court, ce fainéant, sa cruche auvergnate m'a conquis, ça m'a toujours ému, les cruches, ça doit être parce que j'en suis une aussi.
> 
> Alors à toi la baballe.


Voilà, voilà !!  

Pppffffuuuuu !!! Moi qui ne gagne jamais rien à part quelques coups de boules :casse: .

J'suis tout ému :rose: 

Bon alors, jouons avec :

*Avec de "si", on mettrait Paris en bouteille*

Ramassage des copies demain autour de 13.00 h


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

Ah ! cela vient d'un critique d'art fielleux qui devant l'½uvre "ready-made" de Marcel Duchamp : l'égouttoir à bouteilles (1914), s'exclama :

*"Avec Duchamp, on mettrait l'art en bouteille". *

Et dans l'euphorie de cette inauguration (qui se passait dans son garage à l'acoustique déplorable), le mousseux et le vin blanc sec aidant, nombre de personnes présentes on compris "avec des si, on mettrait Paris en bouteille", phrase qui lui vaudra de passer à la postérité, bien plus que son avis en matière d'art 

http://www.abcgallery.com/D/duchamp/sduchamp21.jpg


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

Bon, le lien au-dessus, s'il ne fonctionne pas, copiez-le dans une nouvelle fenêtre et hop, ayé


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Plus personne veut jouer ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Pffffffffffffffffffff !!! C'est plus simple que ça !!!!! 

Il y a une quelques années, un maquettiste de renom qui sévissait sur ce forum (Supermaquette pour ne pas le nommer !) avait décidé de mettre la tour Eiffel dans une bouteille ... vous savez, comme ces voiliers qu'on voyait sur les étagères de nos grands-parents...

Il acheta du bois, s'enferma dans son atelier, et au moment de commencer à travailler, il s'aperçut qu'il n'avait pas de scie !!!!!! 

Peu importe, il en commanda sur le web ... mais, pris d'une fébrilité bien compréhensible, et par erreur, il en commanda 1.000 au lieu de 1 !!! 

Le lendemain, il reçut sa livraison ... et en voyant cette tonne d'outils, sa femme s'écria : "Tidju ... avec toutes ces scies, c'est tout Paris que tu pourras mettre en bouteille !!!" 

Un voisin malentendant se fit l'écho de cette phrase dont la renommée décolla à partir de ce jour....

ps : quant à la femme du maquettiste, on ne la revit jamais ... c'est tout juste si les éboueurs s'inquiétèrent de voir quelques dizaines de paquets sanguinolents sur le trottoir lors du ramassage hebdomadaire d'immondices.....

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2004)

pour expliquer cette phrase( chiotte, ça va pas etre facile) il faut remonter
au moyen age,en ce temps là,le commerce du vin etait libre,chacun pouvait
se promener dans la rue, et proposer contre quelques glops(monnaie de l'epoque)
une pinte de jaja,que maintenant on appelle julienas,c'est qu'a l'epoque,la 
populace buvait du bon,le vin fait a l'ancienne,c'etait du nanan.
un hérault passait dans le village,haranguant la foule,il demandait au peuple
de se reunir sur la place,le vigneron passait dans les rangs et designait
essentiellement des femmes plantureuses,maniere d'ecraser les grains
plus facilement,ceux qui avaient des boutons sur le corps etait mis a part.
dans une grande cuve,on y mettait la recolte de l'année,toutes les femmes
designées ,etaient conviées a danser dessus,on commençait par une bourrée,
quand la fatigue venait,que les sudations des donzelles coulaient dans
le magma,on entamait une gavotte,pour bien finir la sauce.
les nanas ecrasées de fatigue,collées l'une a l'autre finissait sur une sorte
de slow du plus bel erotisme,certaines montraient sans s'en apercevoir
leurs plus beaux appats,sous leurs robes trempées.
deux grouilots de la ferme s'etaient deja retirés derriere la grange pour leur
classique tripotage,ils revinrent calmés,juste au moment ou l'on fesait
entrer les boutonneuses dans le bocal,pour la finition
on appelllait ça donner du corps.
quelques acheteurs venus de la ville,attendait la fin,pour chaque barrique
achetée,il avait le droit de cuissage sur l'une des broyeuses,les meilleures
clients pouvaient les emmener a paris pour huit jours.
la ville ayant hynoptisées les poulettes,celles ci ne voulant pas retourner au
village,les marchand de vins n'avait pas d'autres ressources que de les
mettre au turbin,d'ou la naissance de la rue st-denis.
les plus avertis de ces commerçant,ayant fait leurs comptes,deciderent
de faire du vin a paris,ils choisirent la butte monmartre comme terre a vigne
et quand vinrent le temps des vendanges,voulant revivre l'antan,ils 
firent revenir les poulettes de st denis pou broyer les grappes,un gars plus
malin que les autres dit a cet instant
"et si l'on mettait paris en bouteilles"
.
c'est exactement comme ça que ça c'est passé.


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Devant l'afflux non espéré de réponses plus poilantes les unes que les autres, le choix du "vainqueur" a été des plus difficile. Le jury s'est réuni et a débattu durant de longues heures.

Enfin la porte de la salle de délibération s'ouvre.

Le président de jury s'avance, fébrile, tenant de sa main tremblottante le miniscule bout de papier où figure l'heureux élu.

Il prend la parole :

"And the winner is..."

A ce moment-là, dans la salle, on entend un hurlement. *TheBig*, conscient du trucage et du lobbying effectué par *Aricosec* engueule tout le jury en les traitant de vendus, de charlatans, et d'autres noms d'oiseaux que la morale réprouve. Bientôt, suivi par *Guytantakul* qui, lui aussi a décelé la tromperie, toutes les caméras sont tournées vers ces fauteurs de trouble...

Une fois les agitateurs maîtrisés par les sbires de la sécurité du Palais  des Congrès, le président peut continuer :

"Then, I was saying, the winner is...."

Un blanc, tout le monde retient son souffle :

"*ARICOSEC*" !!!!!  

Bien que hué par la presse et une partie de la salle, Aricosec savoure cet instant magique, riant aux éclats sous le crépitement des flashs. Pour finir, il adressera un bras d'honneur à l'assemblée huante, geste qui lui vaudra un bannissement de la communauté maqueuse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "*ARICOSEC*" !!!!!


Euh ! Excellent choix, Juste en passant !!!!!    ... tu viens de te priver d'un coup de boule de derrière les fagots !!!!!:rateau: 

Rico ! T'es "The fayot of the fayots" !!!!!!!!!:mouais:  

Et puis, il profitera même pas de sa victoire ... doit être occupé à faire la sieste maintenant !!! 

Rico ... gros fayot !
Rico ... gros fayot !
Rico ... gros fayot !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Ouais enfin en même temps, c'est un cadeau empoisonné, car il est banni de la communauté maintenant.  

Le tout est de savoir combien de temps ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin en même temps, c'est un cadeau empoisonné, car il est banni de la communauté maintenant.


  ... banni ? Rico ??? ...  ... on voit que tu ne le connais pas ... il a un ou deux modérateurs dans sa poche (ne me demande pas ce qu'ils font là, j'en sais rien !!!) !!!

C'est pas le bannir qu'il faut faire, c'est l'exploser, le pulvériser, l'éclater, le nihiliser, eek:  ... qui a gueulé "sodomiser" dans la salle ??? ), l'atomiser, le sprotcher ... et encore, on ne sera jamais certain d'en être débarrassé !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Et puis, t'étais pas là, début 2001 quand on était tous "frérots" dans la "marmite" ..... c'est lui qui a marché sur la zigounette de touba avec ses grosses Adidas ... depuis, ben le pauvre Touba il a 3 lignes incrustées dessus même qu'on dirait une raie au beurre de loin ....


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... qui a gueulé "sodomiser" dans la salle ???



... ben... :rose:


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Excellent choix, Juste en passant !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


D'accord avec TheBig. Bravo Arico !

Mais on ne peut quand même pas laisser de fausses explications proliférer dans ce forum !   
La vérité vraie est celle-ci :
Cette salope de Discorde avec sa Pomme d'or a conduit le beau Pâris à choisir Vénus, la plus belle.
Pallas et Junon ne l'ont pas digéré et ont flanqué la pagaille. De fil en aiguille ce benêt de Pâris
enleva la belle Hélène et ce fut la Guerre de Troie. Dix ans de siège (aïe mes fesses).
Torturé par le remords, Pâris s'en mordit les doigts et se vengea en écrasant toutes les pommes
qu'il trouvait (un antiMac pour ainsi dire). Le cidre qui en résulta contenait un peu de Pâris
d'où l'expression:
*Avec du cidre, on mettrait Pâris en bouteille* 

Si vous ne me croyez pas (re)lisez Homère.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec TheBig. Bravo Arico !
> Si vous ne me croyez pas (re)lisez Homère.


...allez ! encore un amateur des Simpsons !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec TheBig. Bravo Arico !
> 
> Mais on ne peut quand même pas laisser de fausses explications proliférer dans ce forum !
> La vérité vraie est celle-ci :
> ...



Comme on dit chez nous (enfin, dans notre petite entreprise de farcis), je te décerne le prix Hélène 2-3 (prix du jeu de mot azimuté basé sur des noms de personnes connues) 

MAJ : enfin notre trophée est nommé L123, mais c'est trop abscons pour le profane


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...allez ! encore un amateur des Simpsons !!!!!!!:rateau:


Les Simpsons ?  C'est quoi ? Des coureurs cyclistes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les Simpsons ?  C'est quoi ? Des coureurs cyclistes ?



Non non ! simplement un gars qui avait dit que : "Les Homères d'alors ne sont plus les Homères de maintenant !!!"
    :rateau:


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

Homer et sa Minus du Vélo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Homer et sa Minus du Vélo !


...le même aussi qui croyait que Léonard de Vinci était un menuisier parce que c'était en sciant que  Léonard de Vinci......
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non non ! simplement un gars qui avait dit que : "Les Homères d'alors ne sont plus les Homères de maintenant !!!"
> :rateau:


Ah ! C'est malin !    
On va finir par dire des conneries !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Homer et sa Minus du Vélo !


 :affraid:  ... les bras m'en tombent ...!!! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Homer et sa Minus du Vélo !


...et ce bûcheron qui devint célèbre en soignant les arbres : "Le panseur de rondins" !!!
 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

:rateau:  = le rateau de la méduse !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

pas mal pas mal ...

PS : si vous voyez l'Arico, vous pouvez lui dire qu'il est vraiment pas sympa : maintenant ch'uis coincée sur un arbre avec un ours qui n'attend qu'une chose : que j'en tombe !


----------



## bebert (13 Juillet 2004)

Arggg !!! la machine à calembours s'emballe !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : si vous voyez l'Arico, vous pouvez lui dire qu'il est vraiment pas sympa : maintenant ch'uis coincée sur un arbre avec un ours qui n'attend qu'une chose : que j'en tombe !


Euh ! t'es sûre que c'est un ours ???? ... je viens de voir passer l'Arico avec une grosse canadienne sur le dos !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! t'es sûre que c'est un ours ???? ... je viens de voir passer l'Arico avec une grosse canadienne sur le dos !!!!!



la mise en images de Brassens


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2004)

pour une fois mon pot de julienas a marché,j'ai eu la palme 
.

bon ,je vous ais laissé degoiser, ,mais c'est fini,je vais reprendre les rènes 
assez de balivernes ,au boulot
nouvelle expression a dezipper.
.
"*avoir peur de son ombre"*
*.*
_quelle explication en donnez vous  _

.
lorna tu peus redescendre,la bete est dans sa cage


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Tout cela remonte à l'époque de Phytagore (500 av JC environ). En effet, celui-ci prétendait que tout était nombre et allait même jusqu'à occir par noyade ceux qui allaient à l'encontre de ses enseignements, ou bien répandaient les savoirs enseignés dans sa secte : Hippasos de Métaponte fit son dernier glouglou pour avoir divulgé le mode de construction du dodécaèdre et sa relation avec le pentagone régulier (les faces de ce polyèdre sont pentagonales).
Malgré les sévérités de Pythagore dans le traitement des dissidents, les élèves mathématiciens de l'école de Crotone continuaient leurs recherches en secret et voyaient bien qu'il y avait des nombres incommensurables (à partir de l'étude des triangles rectangles à côtés mesurés en nombres entiers) tels que racine de 2 (ou Pi), nombres qui ne peuvent se réduire à une simple fraction. De là est né le fameux problème de la quadrature du cercle, mais aussi pour ces élèves mathématiciens leur expression favorite :
* "avoir peur de son nombre" *
qui signifait que, pour qui découvrirait un nombre incommensurable, il valait mieux le taire plutôt que d'aller barboter en compagnie du grand gourou !


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

Comme chacun sait l'ombre est un savoureux poisson des lacs de montagne.
Savoureux à condition de le capturer, évidemment !
Précisément, un cow-boy bien connu appartenant à la mythologie grecque
voulut s'exercer à la pêche dans les montagnes suisses. Mais au lieu
de pratiquer la pêche comme le premier Guillaume Tell venu, il crut
pouvoir dégainer plus vite que son ombre. Il fut mal inspiré car l'ombre
tout en évitant le projectile de l'inconcient, fit un saut de carpe hors de
l'eau et lança une poisseuse bordée d'injures. Le cow-boy n'en crut pas
ses oreilles et resta bouche bée. On réussit à le tirer de son état de
prostration en lui faisant siffler quelques balles au ras du chapeau.
Son nom était quelque chose comme Lukos Lukos.
Depuis, lorsqu'une maladresse entraîne une grande frayeur, on
dit qu' on a eu peur de son ombre ce qui signifie en fait :
Bien fait pour ta gueule !


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2004)

avec GUYTAN et LOUSTIC,nous avons deux analyses trés plausibles  :hein: :mouais: 

.
nous attendons d'autres textes aussi veridiques que ceux la,vu le 14 juillet
je vais mettre une rallonge aux delais ,


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> nous attendons d'autres textes aussi veridiques que ceux la,vu le 14 juillet
> je vais mettre une rallonge aux delais ,


merci rico parce que c'est vrai que c'est pas facile de défiler champs élysés tout en postant sur MacG...
*Présentez Armes !!!*
euh... la souris ???  

bah touba quoi... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Alors ? Qui gagne ? on peut savoir ou c'est pas la question à poser ?

bah tabou quoi...   :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? Qui gagne ? on peut savoir ou c'est pas la question à poser ?
> 
> bah tabou quoi... :mouais:


.
evidemment c'est GUYTANTAKUL qui a raison
mais je vais elire LOUSTIC,car LUCKY LUKE a ete une BD de mon temps
apres cette analyse impartial,j'ejecte le GUYTAN  
.
*"bravo LOUSTIC a toi" *


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> bah tabou quoi... :mouais:


pardon ???  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Bah, tabou, comme dans Tembo tabou, la dernière BD de spirou (avec le marsu) qui vaille le coup


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tabou, comme dans Tembo tabou, la dernière BD de spirou (avec le marsu) qui vaille le coup


 et pas T'esBon Touba la parodie pornographique (avec aussi un acteur à longue queue) qui vaut aussi pour les coups


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

...:mouais: :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pas T'esBon Touba la parodie pornographique (avec aussi un acteur à longue queue) qui vaut aussi pour les coups




Faut que tu mettes un lien, car sinon, on comprend pas


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> *"bravo LOUSTIC a toi" *


Ah ben alors me voici tout foncus, euh confus.
Merci à Aricosec et aux nombreux compétiteurs.

Immanquablement on pense à ce champion sportif
(pas de comparaison hein !) interviewé et qui tout
essoufflé parvient tout juste à dire :
" Heu !  Heu !  J'suis bien content d'avoir gagné.
Heu ! Heu ! J'espère faire mieux la prochaine fois."

Nouveau mouton : *La coque sent toujours le hareng.* 
Amusez vous bien !   
Pour lundi heure de l'apéro.


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...LUCKY LUKE a ete une BD de mon temps...


Oui et une BD super sympa, une référence.


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2004)

le temps etait maussade,une pluie fine decapait les pavés du boulevard
les agents paul auchon et justin trouduc,du 15 arrondissement filaient
vers leur mission,plusieurs personnes du quartier,s'etaient plaint de la valse
incessante d'une cohorte de femmes peu habillées ,faisant les cents pas sur le trottoir.
les premiers temps ces mal aimées( hum !..y a un autre nom,mais je ne veut pas
indisposer mes chers modo,que j'aime tant..et pati et pata..) 
mal aimées disait je admettaient ce défilé qui emoustillait leurs legitimes,
mais maintenant ceux ci ,impatients,embarquaient directement ces donzelles
a l'hotel tagada du coin de pietre reputation.
la police averti ,le commissaire avait de suite mandaté leurs plus fins
spécialistes ,les ci nommées.
voyant un attroupement de mecs louches,il se dirent,ce ne sont peut etre pas tous
des maquereaux qui viennent relever les compteurs,mais les hommes sont tous
des cochons et
.
"*le coq sent toujours le hareng"*
ce qui voulait dire vous l'avez compris que les hommes sont tous des salauds
.
ce jugement peromptoire perdure ,mais ne me concerne nullement


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce qui voulait dire vous l'avez compris que les hommes sont tous des salauds
> .
> ce jugement peromptoire perdure ,mais ne me concerne nullement



Hum Hum !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2004)

J'ai pour ma part ouï dire que cette expression vient d'une résultante pshysiologique à la consommation de cocaïne (chlorhydrate essentiellement et sulfate dans une moindre mesure). En effet, les micros-cristaux de cette drogue raffinée dans des bidons d'essence sont de taille inégale et souvent bien pointus. La résultante en est pour le consommateur des saignements de nez intempestifs (bien qu'exempts de douleur du fait de l'action anesthésiante du composé).
On dit donc :
* La coke fend toujours le tarin * (ou la narine, je ne sais plus trop).
Comme il convient pour les toxicos / dealers / grossistes de maquiller leur verbe, c'est bien vite devenu La coque sent le hareng qui signifie comme chacun sait "vous avez un mouchoir ou du coton hydrophile, siouplait ?")


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2004)

oh,d'accord GUYTAN,mais moi c'est une version du peuple,"*je parle plat de côte,moi*"  
la france d'en bas ne se drogue pas a la cok,nan,nous c'est plutot au JAJA, 
comment veut tu que l'on connaisse ta version


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas, j'invente au fur et à mesure (et je suis plus jaja que coco, il n'y a pas photo)


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * La coke fend toujours le tarin * (ou la narine, je ne sais plus trop).


Hum Hum !


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Hum Hum !


.
je dirais meme plus  
hum ! hum ! tout les equipiers sont en vacances,ou alors ils defilent encore aux champs elysés


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Devant l'afflux des moutons
et m'apercevant de l'absence
d'apéro près du clavier, le résultat
des senteurs de hareng est reporté
à l'apéro de mercredi soir. Espoir.


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2004)

vite en passant un memo

idée à creuser avant mercredi

coque coque de boxeur ou autre combattants du ring ..........

bon soleil à tous les moutons sont tondus tordus .....


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

Nous devons l'expression " La coque sent toujours le hareng" a 1 propriétaire de port de marins pecheurs.

Suite a 1 marée noire, certains poissons ne supporte plus leur milieu de vie pollué.Ainsi, les hareng ont tendances a devenir suicidaires et se jeter sous les coques des pecheurs (comme un chat se jetterai sous les roues d'1 camion..)et y rester coller.

Or, le proprio du port sus-cité refuse que les bateaux entrent ds son port avec des harengs sur la coque(car ceux-ci finissent par se decoller et s'entasser au fond pouvant former des amas dangereux pour les bateaux...)
S'il voit un bateau entrer avec ces harengs il s'exclame :
"vous entrez que si la coque est sans harengs, toujours, c'est comme ca"

Mais apres quelques bouteille de rouge il a un peu de mal avec l'ordre des mots ce qui donne des phrases du style : "la coque sans toujours le hareng"
ce qui a ete interprete phonétiquement comme "La coque sent toujours le hareng" !!

C'etait pas compliqué   

(je sais c'est pouri mais bon...on fait ce qu'on peut...)


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2004)

Mais non ! C'est très bien !
Maintenant un petit truc, essaie d'éviter les abréviations SMS style. 
Ici c'est assez mal percu (pour ma part, je déteste ça ) mais si tu écris tout en vraies lettres, qui sait? Bientôt, tu pourrais remporter la palme !


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

désolé !! J'essayerai de faire plus attention !!!


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> ...je sais c'est pouri mais bon...on fait ce qu'on peut...


Hum Hum !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> désolé !! J'essayerai de faire plus attention !!!


faut faire attention : dans 5 minutes il te demandera de ramasser sa savonnette, et puis après....après...il te parlera d'amour


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)




----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2004)

voila un thread pour les enfants ,et voila des gars qui parlent de sexe

cherchez l'erreur


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Hum Hum !



Que sous entend ce "Hum Hum" s'ilteplait Loustic ?


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Que sous entend ce "Hum Hum" s'ilteplait Loustic ?


Ultra confidentiel : ce " Hum Hum ! " a exactement
la même signification que les précédents. Sûr !


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> voila un thread pour les enfants ,et voila des gars qui parlent de sexe


On a du mal à supporter des choses pareilles !!!


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ultra confidentiel : ce " Hum Hum ! " a exactement
> la même signification que les précédents. Sûr !



Ouais mais je suis un "membre junior", je te connais pas assez bien pour lire entre les lignes de tes "hum hum"....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais je suis un "membre junior", je te connais pas assez bien pour lire entre les lignes de tes "hum hum"....


moi aussi, il y a peu, j'ai été mal (très mal) traité à mon arrivée ici : ne t'inquiète pas ils sentent mauvais mais ne sont pas méchants (je parle des anciens)    

Et vive le 2nd (voire 3ème ou 4ème) degré d'humour.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais je suis un "membre junior", je te connais pas assez bien pour lire entre les lignes de tes "hum hum"....



Mais si, remonte le thread sur une page ou deux, voilà tout


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, il y a peu, j'ai été mal (très mal) traité à mon arrivée ici :



Tigrou ! Tu pues le fauve toi, c'est pas possible !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou ! Tu pues le fauve toi, c'est pas possible !


Peut être mais moi j'ai pas la tronche d'un Pikatchu pervers !!


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Peut être mais moi j'ai pas la tronche d'un Pikatchu pervers !!


.
toi d'abord ,dit pas d'mal du breton,c'est mon copain


----------



## Bartiméus (21 Juillet 2004)

Quelle ambiance ici !!!


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Quelle ambiance ici !!!


Hum Hum !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> toi d'abord ,dit pas d'mal du breton,c'est mon copain


Hum hum aussi (ça va devenir une insulte ce truc)   

A mon avis ce thread part en sucette


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Il ne tient qu'à nous de le remettre d'aplomb ! Foi de pikachu pervers !


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

C'est normal aussi, faut balancer un gagnant, qu'on remette les pendules à l'heure, sinon, c'est sucette assurée.
Ca piaffe dur, ici bas, ca ne demande qu'à hum-humer à son tour


----------



## Bartiméus (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal aussi, faut balancer un gagnant, qu'on remette les pendules à l'heure, sinon, c'est sucette assurée.
> Ca piaffe dur, ici bas, ca ne demande qu'à hum-humer à son tour



HUM HUM


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Hum hum aussi (ça va devenir une insulte ce truc)
> 
> A mon avis ce thread part en sucette


Mais non mais non     
Heum Heum !


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non
> Heum Heum !


.
mais si mais si ! hum !
c'est de ta faute ,les delais sont trop longs


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> c'est de ta faute ,les delais sont trop longs


Bon, c'est bien vrai ça.
La bouteille de blanc est fraîche et le tire-bouchon vérifié.
Ménetou Salon c'est bon.
C'est donc l' heure de (trancher) décider.
Après mûre réflexion et triple lecture des
centaines de réponses moutonnées, je trouve
que je les aime bien toutes. Voilà !
J' ai quand même une (petite) préférence pour
le travail de la grosse légume.

*Bravo Aricosec ! A toi !* 
   

Quant aux pâles imitateurs de mon rhube des foins,
je les voue aux Mac-Gémonies ! Hum Hum !


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

waaaaaaaah !
fayooooooooooooot ! 

Bien joué rico !


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> waaaaaaaah !
> fayooooooooooooot !
> Bien joué rico !


Fayooot l'Aricosec ? Alors fayot sec !   
Hum Hum !


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2004)

je le savais,je le savais,seul le talent,le travail,la perseverence sont recompensés ici :rose: 
.
donc merci au merveilleux,perspicace et impartial juge  
.
pour imager mon etat d'esprit aprés cette victoire  
.
voici le probléme
.
*"prendre des vessies pour des lanternes" *
*.*
vendredi 16 heures environ


----------



## aricosec (23 Juillet 2004)

bon ,moi je vous donne l'officielle explication,vous vous devez donner une fantaisiste  
.
ça remonte au temps de la conquête de l'amerique,les indiens réputés pour leurs
prouesses sexuelles,fait prisonniers hommes et femmes sans distinction par les
soldats,copulait a qui mieux mieux dans leurs guitounes.
ce qui enervait terriblement les trouffions privés de leurs femmes ils demanderent
contre quelques flacons d'eau de feu,aux anciens le secret de leur vigueur.
esperant dés la perme ,en faire profiter leurs regulieres.
le chef ,cétalinssu,herboriste de son état,leurs fourni cette explication.
dés que deux indiens se marient,ils partent la nuit pour rechercher un animal etrange.
celui ci ,qu'ils nomment POW POW ! ,ne se deplace que la nuit,lui meme trés porté
sur la chose,puisque qu'il emmene avec lui sa compagne,tout les quarts d'heures
a une relation trés rapide,genre lapin,POW ! POW ! c'est le seul bruit qu'ils font
au court de leur rapport brutale.
leur seul recherche est une herbe qui pousse dans la savane la nuit,comme elle
se retracte le jour,elle devient invisible,ces animaux se deplacent comme les 
gerboises du sahara, et les kangourous sur leurs deux pattes arrieres.
c'est ainsi qu'ont leur aperçoit les testicules ballottantes.
les indiens rusés,ont pris la precaution le jour de peindre avec du phosphore les
dites choses.ce qui fait que la nuit ils n'on plus qu'a suivre les lumignons.
.
d'ou
*"prendre des vessies pour des lanternes*"
.
extrait du larousse du professeur foldingue


----------



## tatouille (23 Juillet 2004)

que NINI !

"prendre des vessies pour des lanternes"
 il faut lire

"prendre une veste à l'antennes"

expression du jargon TV et comme sont toujours bourrés
après l'antenne 

pt'ain j'ai fait une connerie à l'antenne je me suis pris une veste par la prod

on comprendra tout le monde ne parle pas le mec bourré d'ou l'habituelle deformation de l'écoutant


 :rateau:  :rateau:  

on aurait pu envisager de retenir l'origine portugaise ( douteuse ......  ) de

"pendre des vestes autours des antennes"

 :mouais:  

vestes : vêtements de cérémonie (nom d'une variété de bacalhau)
 :rose:

 

http://www.cartier.f2s.com/images/morue.gif

Musique !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ha en parlant de Veste en voila une belle


LA VESTE DE NAAS 


    merci Spécialiste-Généraliste


----------



## guytantakul (23 Juillet 2004)

Mais non, vous n'y êtes pas (du tout) 
Toute cette errance sémantique tient du fait que l'initiateur de cette maxime avait la machoire un peu déformée. 
Il fallait comprendre :
* Vendre au messie un vieux sauternes *
qui dans le monde de l'escroquerie, signifie blouser le blouseur !
L'explication, la voilà : Il n'y a pas très longtemps, une secte a fait parler d'elle dans le petit monde de l'escroquerie - dixit "escroc news" (paraît le jeudi). Son gourou, son messie, son leader charismatique (l'escroc en chef) s'est vu refourguer à prix d'or (vraiment) de l'urine de diabétique coupée de muscadet bas de gamme mise en bouteille sous l'appellation "sauternes, vin vieux, vendanges tardives, mis en bouteille au château, propriétaire récoltant... j'en passe et des meilleures".
Le gourou (messie qu'on l'appelle dans son asso) s'est régalé du breuvage, persuadé de laper une merveille. Celà a été rapporté la semaine suivante par un de ses lieutenants les plus vifs à la délation dans l'organe de presse susnommé.
Voilà d'où vient cette expression initiallement réservée aux purs escrocs, mais utilisée sans retenue par le commun


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

encore une fois c'est la société consumériste qui vous a complètement aveuglée. Cette expression est née dans les années 60 au Québec. Lors de l'intronisation en force de la machine à laver dans les foyers américains. le marché était juteux d'autant plus qu'alors les chaussettes étaient très dures à laver (d'ou l'expression jus de chaussette mais ceci est une autre histoire). C'est alors qu'a déboulé contre toute attente un serieux concurrent sur le marché de la lessive grand public: sa spécialité, les gants dont la couleur est un peu passée. L'expression a la derniére mode pour les ménagère de moins de 50 ans d'alors devint

 "Prendre des lessives pour des gants ternes"

 Petit à petit, ces ménagères se sont émancipées, et petit à petit la lessive en question est devenue, des gencives, puis de la vindicte et enfin des vessies cheminenment fort classique d'un point de vue sémantique s'entend. Les gants ternes sont peu à peu devenus plus lumineux grave, grace au progrés des luminaires...de gants ternes nous sommes passés à lanternes donc, d'où l'expression finale:

 "Prendre des vessies pour des lanternes"

 Bon je retourne vendre des missives à des glands fermes si vous me permettez...


----------



## aricosec (23 Juillet 2004)

ayant bien connu une lavandiere,je vais voter pour NETGUI  

il devra donc avec le suget nouveau,fournir lui meme une version,dite officielle et la
plus farfelue,comme il se doit a un chef de meute ! 
avec le week end pour delai ça devrait amener des clients


----------



## guytantakul (23 Juillet 2004)

Bravo netgui (très bon pseudo, je ne sais sas bien pourquoi, mais ça sonne impec' à mon oreille !)
Allez ! A toi de nous mettre en perspective (et sans doute en péril) sur une devise / expression / formule absconse !


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2004)

hum hum !

hum !
.
qui  qu'a gagné au fait  
.
hum hum !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2004)

Ben c'est ton thread, tu votes pour netgui, et il gagne, c'est pas plus compliqué que ça 

Parce que je ne sais plus qui a lancé le défi-explication, mais bon, on (enfin tu) avait dit 24 h max ! Faut pas déconner ! (enfiin, si, arrhhhh...)


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2004)

C'est toi en plus ! mouarf ! mdr !  :love:  

Allez netgui, on se sort les doigts du cul et on ouvre un dictionnaire à la page "proverbes & expressions diverses"


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi en plus ! mouarf ! mdr !  :love:
> 
> Allez netgui, on se sort les doigts du cul et on ouvre un dictionnaire à la page "proverbes & expressions diverses"


 j'admire l'élégance de cette expression


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2004)

Y'a pas de quoi, vraiment


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi en plus ! mouarf ! mdr ! :love:
> 
> Allez netgui, on se sort les doigts du cul et on ouvre un dictionnaire à la page "proverbes & expressions diverses"


.
tu va voir que le gars NETGUI nous a posé un lapin,il s'est tiré en vacances ,
il nous laisse les doigts dans le chose............ :rose: 
.
donc ,sur de mon bon doigt...  (pardon,droit) je donnerais un nouveau truc demain s'il
n'a pas reparu :hein: 
.


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu va voir que le gars NETGUI nous a posé un lapin,il s'est tiré en vacances ,
> il nous laisse les doigts dans le chose............ :rose:
> .
> ...


.
voili !
.
nouveau truc a degoupiller
ou quel en ais d'aprés vous le sens  
.
*"s'en mordre les doigts de la main"*


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

"s'en mordre les doigts de la main"

Il s'agit d'une expression illustrant la terrible douleur du frappeur de" vieux chapeaux posé au sol recouvrant une brique" (autrement appelé : piège à con en milieu tempéré n°27).
Après avoir shooté dans le galure piégé (voir tintin et les 7 boules de cristal) le con se prend le pied pour se le mordre dans le but de ressembler à la figure 1 (voir figure 1).
Ce qui a donné dans un premier temps l'expression "s'en mordre les doigts de pieds."
Mais suite à une reforme de l'absurdité, comme il s'en produit régulièrement à intervalles fréquents, l'expression s'est transformée en "s'en mordre les doigts de la main", ce qui n'a plus de sens, car on ne tape pas dans les vieux chapeaux au sol avec la main.
ou, enfin pas moi, ou alors y'a longtemps, ou bien j'ai oublié...
(mais bon, même si jamais que j'l'aurais fait j'vais pas m'en mordre les couilles non plus hein !)


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "s'en mordre les doigts de la main"
> 
> Il s'agit d'une expression illustrant la terrible douleur du frappeur de" vieux chapeaux posé au sol recouvrant une brique" (autrement appelé : piège à con en milieu tempéré n°27).
> Après avoir shooté dans le galure piégé (voir tintin et les 7 boules de cristal) le con se prends le pied pour se le mordre dans le but de ressembler à la figure 1 (voir figure 1).
> ...


.
 
surtout que toi,j'ai l'impression que tu n'avais pas enlevé le chapeau de ta tete
quand ils frappait


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> surtout que toi,j'ai l'impression que tu n'avais pas enlevé le chapeau de ta tete
> quand ils frappait


 n'empêche, historiquement ça tiens la route


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche, historiquement ça tiens la route


.
de tout façon,pour l'instant tu es le meilleur  
AH Ah ! ah ah ! ,j'etouffe..


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

"s'en mordre les doigts de la main"

moui... (merdouille, ça m'inspire pas des tonnes...), alors je vais vous donner la version "gothique" (à prendre dans la veine habits noirs et pommettes blanches, pas architecture, spa...)

Un jeune vampire des quatre pattes (deux jambes, deux rouflaquettes - un peu comme dans wolverine) venait de ramener en son antre une jeune et fraîche damoiselle (pucelle de surcroit - oui c'était bien là son nom : Pucelle De Surcroit, c'est dur à porter, mais c'est ainsi).
Après lui avoir fait montrer sa belle collec' de chandelles à peines entamées, il la traîna vers son lit à baldaquins, et là, le drame : la jouvencelle avait (lors de quelques attouchements pudiques) tout dégueulassé ses beaux draps de satin blanc (qui allaient si bien avec son teint, aurait dit sa défunte mère).
Notre jeune vampire se précipite à la première échauguette venue et y clame bien fort :
* "sang mort de l'émoi de satin !" *
et achève la jeune fille de dépit.

Son père (un peu sourd, car sa femme était décédée jeunette) entendit néanmoins cette clameur intense remonter vers les cieux à travers les machicoulis du donjon, et décida d'en rapporter la teneur au concile des vampires veufs et cons (dont il était président). C'est pourquoi cette phrase est devenue célèbre parmi nous, les vampires crétins et (donc) célibataires


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2004)

vous allez voir que le vampire avait un chapeau
et que GRUG et GUYTAN vont se retrouver coude a coude sur le poteau
les client ne se battant pas je propose aux vainqueurs un bras de fer
le premier qui a une idée la propose !


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

-------------------- 
----------------------------------------

 "_je les ais vu !,ils ont les pieds palmés"_ 
---------------------------------------  

mais quiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ???  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

l'expression *"s'en mordre les doigts"* tire son origine d'une autre expression bien connue suscitée précédemment : "_se tirer les doigts du cul_. En effet, il est d'usage de porter ses doigts à sa bouche, ne serait-ce que pour extirper un bout de poulet coincé entre les dents. Or, une personne qui sitôt les doigts du cul tirés comme le dit la chanson, et aussitôt portés à la bouche comprend bien vite son erreur face à l'odeur : surprise, elle ne peut s'empecher de se mordre le doigt, ... à regret.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

z'ont rien compris, ceux-là  

jadis, afin de vérifier le réel décès des personnes destinées à être mises en terre, le seul moyen fiable était de mordre un orteil du supposé cadavre  :mouais: (l'état des connaissances médicales n'étant pas celui atteint de nos jours).

il advint qu'un jour, un garçon facétieux décida de jouer la comédie afin de procurer une fausse joie à sa belle-mère   : après les cérémonies de circonstance, il fut emmené au cimetière. le croque mort s'approcha alors du cadavre déposé à coté de l'excavation destinée à le recueillir, se pencha en prenant le pied du supposé défunt pour remplir son office (il était grassement payé pour ce faire compte tenu de l'état parfois approximatif quoique odorant de l'objet  ) lorsque le "défunt" se releva soudainement :affraid: en lui disant: mais non très cher, je m'en occupe moi-même!   et joignant le geste à la parole, il saisit son pied (je n'ai pas dit il "prit" thebig  ) pour y déposer un bruyant baiser avant que d'éclater de rire en voyant la mine déconfite de sa belle-mère   .

de là vient l'expression "*s'en mordre les doigts*" dont le sens fut détourné dérechef par la belle-mère (pas si belle que ça au demeurant :rateau: ) pour signifier qu'elle s'était réjouie trop tôt.  

évident s'pas


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> --------------------
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> "_je les ais vu !,ils ont les pieds palmés"_
> ...


 les canards


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2004)

le lot était attribué a ANONYME,mais celui ci ne pouvant le recuperer 

nous offrirons la victoire a LEMMY,qui a eu le courage de decorer de smileys. 
ce sont des initiatives comme ça ,qui demontre les qualités d'un bon scribe:love: 
.
donc a toi LEMMY,mais que ceci ne t'empeche pas de donner ta version, 
hors concours bien entendu


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> --------------------
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> "_je les ais vu !,ils ont les pieds palmés"_
> ...


-------------------------------
je n'ai pas le droit de le dire ,sous peine de prendre une salve de bignotron actif
ça fait mal  
ps:sache quand même qu'ils sont verts :affraid: :affraid: 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> le lot était attribué a ANONYME,mais celui ci ne pouvant le recuperer
> 
> nous offrirons la victoire a LEMMY,qui a eu le courage de decorer de smileys.
> ce sont des initiatives comme ça ,qui demontre les qualités d'un bon scribe:love:
> ...



le Rico me flatte   :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je vais derechef  m'activer le neurone survivant...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

ça m'est venu tout seul  

jugez-en  

*"qui va à la chasse * perd sa place"*

disons pour mardi soir (empêché ensuite)  

*** theBig: il ne s'agit pas de l'endroit que tu affectionnes pour immortaliser tes peluches...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une salve de bignotron actif



euh... je ne veux pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas (naaaaaan ), mais ne dit-on pas "biglotron" ?
Enfin, tout celà est bien loin, maintenant (je ne devais pas avoir 6 ans quand je restais pétrifié devant le vieux poste de TSF à lampes pour l'émission) et je peux me tromper


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

qui va à la chasse perd sa peluche, tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> qui va à la chasse perd sa peluche, tout simplement



*naaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn*  

qui *tire...* perd    :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2004)

Toi t'es un gagnant non ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

Bien joué sonnyboy


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> euh... je ne veux pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas (naaaaaan ), mais ne dit-on pas "biglotron" ?
> Enfin, tout celà est bien loin, maintenant (je ne devais pas avoir 6 ans quand je restais pétrifié devant le vieux poste de TSF à lampes pour l'émission) et je peux me tromper


.
chacun tire avec ce qu'il a ,le biglotron de pierre dac est trop onereux en recharge
j'ai moi meme inventé un bignotron de meilleur qualité/prix  
c'est avec des gars comme toi,plongé dans le passé que rien n'avance  
et pourtant l'esprit d'initiative est breton,la plupart des decouvreurs sont nés là  
je vais pas passer mon temps a t'eduquer  
un biglotron est un biglotron
un bignotron est un bignotron
la difference ne peut echapper a personne  
sauf a toi  
   
:love:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

Ah, ok, j'en avais pas pris connaissance, effectivement, de cette déclinaison moins exclusive.
Désolé    :love:


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous les participants et aux autres.

Une très brève apparition pour dire que l'expression à méditer
et commenter n'est qu'une grossière déformation, à mettre
à l'actif de quelques culs pincés, de la menace formulée
par la Dame-pipi la plus célèbre de Paris.  

Elle avait coutume, en effet, lorsqu'elle voyait arriver un client
saisi par la courante de lui lancer vertement :
*Qui a la chiasse perd la face !*   :mouais:    
 

Pour Lemmy : mordre l'orteil d'un présumé cadavre est à l'origine
du mot   croque-mort.

Je retourne me reposer en Aveyron, sans ordi.
Bonnes vacances à tous (et aux autres).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour Lemmy : mordre l'orteil d'un présumé cadavre est à l'origine
> du mot   croque-mort.



et pourquoi crois-tu que je l'ai utilisé  

c'est la belle-mère qui a tout foutu en l'air  

bonnes vacances à toi


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2004)

dessine moi un mouton
definition de
"qui va à la chasse perd sa place"
---------------.
taiaut !taiaut :c'est ce cri qui en ai l'origine,
imaginez un vieux chateau,une quantitée de larbins,un vieux bouc duc
centenaire ,et une pimpante duchesse,
un jour de chasse a cour,la meute bien rangée,larbin PREMIER,lance
son cri de guerre "taïaut ! taïaut !".32 chiens(oui trente deux !pas un de moins )
s'elancent.papa doc(purée un souvenir d"haiti ) je voulais dire papa duc
fut pris d'une courante,que l'on trouve frequemment chez les mathuselémiens
il se precipita donc sur le trone(non non ! le royal etait pris)
le trone ducale,et lacha du lest,refroidit dans ses véellités de carnage,
il se precipita dans son clapier.
son sang vira au rouge,sur le sofa belle en cuisse se faisait mignoter le jouflu
par le jardinier,qui lui lança donc sans detour
la phrase fatidique
."qui va à la chasse perd sa place"

et si vous lisiez plus d'histoire,je ne serait pas obligé de vous l'ecrire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dessine moi un mouton
> definition de
> "qui va à la chasse perd sa place"
> ---------------.
> ...



au moins, avec le rico, on s'instruit


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Qui va à la chasse perd sa place.

À l'instar de la couille (dans le potage) les origines de cette expression sont typographiques.
la chasse définissant, en typographie la largeur des caractères.
Si un caractère d'une largueur définie veut grossir, enfler telle la grenouille face au b½uf de Lafontaine, augmenter sa place au sein de la phrase composée (au plomb, car nous sommes dans les temps reculés où se forment les expressions) il augmente sa chasse et ainsi  empiète sur les caractères avoisinants.
Il finit par se retrouver, par la force des lois de la physique, éjecté (plop) de la composeuse et perd sa place.
Donc, qui va à la chasse à la chasse en empiétant sur la chasse du voisin perds sa place, mais on va pas se compliquer la vie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Qui va à la chasse perd sa place.
> 
> À l'instar de la couille (dans le potage) les origines de cette expression sont typographiques.
> la chasse définissant, en typographie la largeur des caractères.
> ...



et qui osera dire qu'on ne se cultive pas sur MacG


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et qui osera dire qu'on ne se cultive pas sur MacG


.
d'accord,surtout que demain soir ,on va tirer la chasse sur cette histoire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça m'est venu tout seul
> 
> jugez-en
> 
> ...



merci à loustic, rico et Grug     

je me trouve dans l'obligation de faire deux malheureux    

... pour un seul heureux   


.../...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci à Loustic, Rico et Grug
> 
> je me trouve dans l'obligation de faire deux malheureux
> 
> ...



et le gagnant est loustic   

mais vous étiez super tous les trois     

à toi la main loustic


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et le gagnant est loustic
> 
> mais vous étiez super tous les trois
> 
> à toi la main loustic


.
c'est vrai,je viens de relire LOUSTIC,et c'est la vrai,pas de doute


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> c'est vrai,je viens de relire LOUSTIC,et c'est la vrai,pas de doute


 ouais, en gros y'a que moi de malheureux quoi ?


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

BravO Moustique :love: 
:hein: 

 GravO LOUSTIC ! :love:


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> BravO Moustique :love:
> :hein:
> 
> GravO LOUSTIC ! :love:


.
comment veus tu gagner,c'est simple,faut pas etre emue comme toi ,regarde
en epelant 
bra - vo _ lous- tic !  
.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

pourquoi vous compliquer 
moi je dit c'est quand on cherche une aiguille dans une meulle de foins tous simplement!!!!!!!
et ouai!!!


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2004)

comme loustic est en vacances,je reprend le manche ! 
.
votre explication personnelle de cette maxime !
.
*"c'est dans les vieux pots que l'on fait la meilleure soupe"*
*.*
*.*


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> comme loustic est en vacances,je reprend le manche !
> .
> votre explication personnelle de cette maxime !
> .
> ...


.
alors les vacanciers  , pas d'idées


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> alors les vacanciers  , pas d'idées


 tiens, je n(-ai pas encore participé à ce fil:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

*"C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait la bonne soupe"* 

Nous voilà devant l'exemple flagrant du changement de mots sans altération du sens originel:

 à l'origine l'expression exacte était: 

*"ce sont les vieux beaux qui font la bonne couche"*  

arico, Luc et Thebig consultés,  m'ont confirmé dans cette explication et vivement approuvé de la porter à votre connaissance   

bande de jeunes ignares


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à l'origine l'expression exacte était:
> .
> *"ce sont les vieux beaux qui font la bonne couche"*
> .
> arico, Luc et Thebig consultés, m'ont confirmé dans cette explication et vivement approuvé de la porter à votre connaissance


.
evidemment cet homme *MENT !*
*.*
c'etait au temps des rois faineants,a cette epoque, l'un deux, CHILDERIC *II , *préférait les voitures tirées par des boeufs,il pouvait ainsi, mieux deguster le paysage lors de ses deplacements.
il n'etait pas malgré tout,trés content de son carrossier,outre la lenteur de ses betes,il y avait l'odeur,en effet,ces charmants bovins emettait tout les cinq cents metres,quelques pets sonnants et odorants,les mouches qui suivait cette procession,virevoltaient dans un balai enervant,le manant affecté au demouchage(  ) ,se demenait comme un diable,voyant le ciel s'assombrir,CHILDO (son nom intime ) se dit, tiens, la pluie va tomber et me debarrasser de ces miasmes, l'eclair vint d'un seul coup illuminer la rue,le tonnerre qui suivit,amena une trombe d'eau glacée,une surprise epouvantée peignit le visage de la majesté,s'apercevant qu'aucune protection n'etait prévue pour son char,il s'ecria en pensant a son garagiste.
*" c'est a cause de ce sot ,que je prend ma douche*"
.
ça c'est la vérité:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> evidemment cet homme *MENT !*
> *.*
> c'etait au temps des rois faineants,a cette epoque, l'un deux, CHILDERIC *II , *préférait les voitures tirées par des boeufs,il pouvait ainsi, mieux deguster le paysage lors de ses deplacements.
> ...



  

*vendu, faux-frère*


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

Bonjour Aricosec, Grug, Lemmy et tous les autres.
Une apparition rapide, entre deux voyages dans les
Causses pour vous dire ma fierté d'avoir pris la place
de machin truc chose... Et puis je vous révèle la
véritable histoire des vieux pots.

Voici plus de cent soixante ans, un dénommé Vandegrèce
patineur, d'arrache-pied se préparait aux Jeux Olympiques.
Chaque matin il recrutait quelques ivrognes qu'il payait
chichement afin qu'ils pédalassent (hum !) pour produire
le froid indispensable au bon état de la surface glacée
de la patinoire. C'est là qu'il rencontra une merveilleuse
créature dont il devint éperdument amoureux.
Hélas Madame de Mortsure refusa ses avances et resta
fidèle à son mari dément.
En guise de consolation, il devint l'amant d'une belle jeune
femme qui ne manquait pas de piquant, la Marquise Dublé
triple championne olympique à l'épée. Mais ce fut décevant
pour ce pauvre Vandegrèce car il lui était bien difficile
de tirer victorieusement la championne.
Alors il se rabattit sur la bonne. En la surprenant dans
la cuisine, il la pliait sur l'évier (un de ces bons gros
éviers de pierre, bien rugueux, comme on en voit encore
de nos jours en Aveyron).
Le patineur raconta cette triste histoire dans un roman
devenu un classique "Je glisse dans la vallée" qui fit
pleurer les champions olympiques dans leur village.
Tous retinrent la dernière phrase émouvante :

C'est dans l'évier, pof, qu'on se fait la bonne, oups !

Cette phrase a subi l'usure du temps et s'est transformée
en citation à l'usage de journalistes sous-alimentés.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

les Causses te font beaucoup de bien, loustic


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2004)

comme LOUSTIC est un bleu,ont va lui pardonner d'avoir préféré les CAUSSES a son devoir.....Ha ha ha ha !............pourtant je préfére le roquefort ah ah aha !.......je pouffe...quel esprit fin cet arico.... 

quoique son explication,soit archie fausse .............


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les Causses te font beaucoup de bien, loustic


 Les Causses ne peuvent que faire du bien. D'ailleurs évitez de me faire démarrer sur les Causses ou je ne réponds plus de rien, je m'y suis encore régalé ces vacances.

 PS D'ailleurs, c'est parce que je suis encore un peu dedans que j'ai du mal à resortir des conneries par ici mais ça ne devrait plus tarder.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal à resortir des conneries par ici mais ça ne devrait plus tarder.



je ne suis pas inquiet: chassez le naturel...     

_après la sieste, c'est plus facile_


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les Causses ne peuvent que faire du bien...


Un sujet pour dire ce qu'on pense des Causses ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas inquiet: chassez le naturel...



D'une part, je ne galope guère (bien trop fainéant pour ça : je ne suis même pas allé voir Marvejols-Mende cette année   ). D'autre part s'il s'agit de me chasser, Lemmy, faudra t'entraîner un peu, par exemple en passant le balai dans notre tranche, j'ai retrouvé ça dans un état indescriptible  Et je parle pas de TheBig qui nous a ramené plein de boue rhénane : la tête en l'air qu'il avait en écoutant Vaguenez. Il aurait mieux fait de regarder où il mettait les pieds !   Au lieu de se taper la chevauchée des Valeureuxquirient, il aurait mieux fait de regarder "ma sorcière bien-aimée" et d'aprrendre à se servir d'un balai   (Non, c'est pas moi, c'est le Arico qui a dit qu'il avait la tête de l'emploi  ).


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Un sujet pour dire ce qu'on pense des Causses ?



Ce ne serait pas raisonnable   Juste pour dire, j'ai un petit faible pour l'est du Méjean, le Gargo et autour.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'une part, je ne galope guère (bien trop fainéant pour ça : je ne suis même pas allé voir Marvejols-Mende cette année   ). D'autre part s'il s'agit de me chasser, Lemmy, faudra t'entraîner un peu, par exemple en passant le balai dans notre tranche, j'ai retrouvé ça dans un état indescriptible  Et je parle pas de TheBig qui nous a ramené plein de boue rhénane : la tête en l'air qu'il avait en écoutant Vaguenez. Il aurait mieux fait de regarder où il mettait les pieds !   Au lieu de se taper la chevauchée des Valeureuxquirient, il aurait mieux fait de regarder "ma sorcière bien-aimée" et d'aprrendre à se servir d'un balai   (Non, c'est pas moi, c'est le Arico qui a dit qu'il avait la tête de l'emploi  ).



C'est toujours la même chose    






et le lit, tu voudrais pas que je le fasse, aussi    

ça part courir les brebis (tu vas faire tourner le Roquefort    surtout le Carles ©   ) ou TheBig va jouer les romantiques grisonnants en mal de ptéros germaniques   et qui reste à la maison   

marre


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

Tiens, finalement, j'ai retrouvé l'origine de ce vieux dicton dans "les mémoires d'un libre penseur" édité à compte d'auteur au début du siècle dans la France profonde. Et voici donc la véridique histoire de "C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait la meilleure soupe." et non des billevesées comme on y a eu droit jusqu'ici :

Les méandres de la gastronomie et de la dérive des langues sont remplis de mystères. Je pourrai vous parler d'un quartier qui s'appelle le Camp de Barcelone dans un patelin de Lozère sans qu'aucun catalan n'y ait jamais accompli d'exploit remarquable. Simplement, il y a un bistrot qui était tenu, fut un temps par un certain Marcel, Marcellou familièrement. Comme le/la can désigne simplement un endroit par là-haut (de préférence un plateau, un endroit un peu exposé au vent), on parlait du/ de la can de Marcellou, puis du camp de Marcellou. Est-ce par association d'idée, pour le plaisir de faire un jeu de mots, on a glissé de Marcellou à Barcelone. Les toponymistes ont de quoi s'amuser.

Mais je m'égare (une autre fois je vous dirai pourquoi il y a pas loin un quartier qui s'appelle Montmartre et un peu plus loin un autre quartier qui s'appelle Salonique).

Revenons à nos vieilles peaux, car c'est bien d'elles qu'il s'agit (Arico, personne ne t'a appelé, reste tranquille). En effet c'est bien de cette expression qu'il s'agissait à l'origine :

"C'est chez les vieilles peaux qu'on casse le mieux la croûte". Et il faut avouer que ce proverbe était nettement plus crédible que ce qu'il est devenu. Car, sans parler des vieux pots fendus qui, franchement, ne sont pas idéaux pour la soupe sauf si on l'aime vraiment très épaisse ; les vieux pots trop culottés, ça finit par donner des soupes qui ont toutes le même goût qu'elles soient aus pistou, de poissons, ou à la grimace.

Qu'est-ce que je disais, déjà ? Ah oui, ce dicton était bien connu il y a fort longtemps dans un village perdu juste avant la contre-réforme. C'est à l'occasion de ces chamailleries réforme et contre-réforme que la croûte a molli et les vieilles peaux trop bouffé d'hormones. Faisant assaut de pudibonderie, pasteurs et curés voulurent mettre le hola aux vieilles peaux qui n'en demandaient pas tant. Compte tenu de la résistance de leurs ouailles qui tenaient à leurs peaux, ils firent ce qui avait été fait avec les menhirs christianisés, ils maquillèrent juste un peu histoire d'avoir un dicton moins vulgaire. On en vint ainsi à :

"C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on casse le mieux la croûte". Sauf que entre, d'un côté les protestataires par essence (y a des exemples dans les forums) et les innocents qui voulurent appliquer le dicton et s'escrimèrent à essayer de casser leurs croûtes dans leurs pots (et je peux vous dire que la croûte d'un pain de seigle d'un mois, c'est résistant) et prirent des baffes de leur moitié (et non des moitiés de baffes) pour avoir cassé toute la vaisselle, la révolte grondait. Les esprits forts en profitaient pour se gausser de la religion qui manifestement ne comprenait rien à la cuisine. Un soir de fête, ça tourna au pugilat au moment où on sortait le pain du four dans le dit village. Heureusement un orage du feu de Dieu péta au même moment. Tous furent trempés et surtout les pains qui non contents de prendre la pluie tombèrent dans les vieux pots où chacun avait balancé ses épluchures et les eaux de vaisselle quand la table se renversa dans la bagarre avec les pots de vin en prime (certains prétendent que c'est la première trace historique de l'invention de sangria, mais d'autres contestent et ceci serait une autre histoire).

Quande tout le monde fut, sinon dégrisé, du moins un peu calmé, on balaya le tout dans le feu (par chance abrité de la pluie). Vu que les convives étaient aussi pleins que les pots, ils ne firent pas le tri et les pots pleins cuirent tranquillement avec les débris de meubles. Comme nos villageois étaient plus soupe au lait que vraiment teigneux, ils se réconcilièrent bientôt et recommencèrent à faire la java. Par plaisanterie, l'un d'eux avisa un pot et en versa le contenu dans l'assiette du maire pendant que celui-ci pérorait au lieu de lui verser la soupe à l'ail. Quand le discours fut fini, y avait des yeux dans le bouillon mais tout le monde vit avec surprise le maire, une fois la première lapée avalée, se lécher les babines. Tous voulurent y goûter et restèrent tout ébaubis du goût céleste de la chose. Et le maire de s'écrier: "y a pas à dire, c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait la meilleure soupe" (les élections étaient prévus pour la quinzaine suivante et il était temps de démaguoger un peu). Je ne vous expliquerai pas sur ce coup pourquoi c'est aussi ce jour-là qu'on a inventé l'expression "tremper la soupe" ni comment un pot qui avait reçu en prime sa dose de vin échut à un certain Chabrot, ça nous mènerait trop loin.

La morale de cette histoire, c'est qu'à condition de bien taper et tremper, même les vieilles croûtes deviennent tendres. Ceci dit, je ne dis pas ça pour moi. Par contre, ça les empêche pas de causer.


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2004)

ha le salopio    

putaing les plus courtes sont les meilleurs c'est mort dans ce thread
 :love:  :love: 

maximum


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ha le salopio
> 
> putaing les plus courtes sont les meilleurs c'est mort dans ce thread
> :love: :love:
> ...


.
comme tu dit, ,les vacances ne l'arrange pas :mouais: , cette année ne va pas etre triste  
mais comment une si jolie contrée peut elle deboussoler ce citoyen ??? 
.
prions pour lui mes fréres


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleures soupes

Dans des temps si reculés que le petit Guy Degraine n'est pas encore né, la soupe constitue la base de l'alimentation du crétin qui vit dans un temps si reculé qu'il bouffe sans doute avec les doigts. Le plouc de c'te temps là  (pas très bien informé, la RTBF étant en grève) se sert d'un récipient banal pour faire sa soupe. 

C'est alors que Charles Martel, potiers de son état, a l'idée de lancer une gamme de récipients spécialisés.

Parmi ceux là le pot constitue le must dans la gamme des récipients spécialisé et polyvalents.
(qui, plus tard deviendra la colonne vertébrale d'un style alliant à la perfection le moderne et le traditionnel dans le respect du consommateur averti mais sensible au fond).
bref, en gros, le pot c'est du milieu de gamme produit en masse.

Malgré la passion du patron pour son produit phare, ça se vend correct, mais sans plus,.
Bref, quand Charles Martel (qui avec l'âge perdait un peu la boule et se mettait à chasser les arbres) vient à passer de vie à trépas (à trépasser quoi) laisse à son fils, Bleustein-blanchet (un prénom très courant à l'époque) tout un stock de vieux invendus.

Soucieux de préserver la mémoire de son père et d'agrandir son living room, Bleustien-blanchet décide qu'il faut absolument écouler ces stocks d'invendus et lance une grande campagne de publicité ayant pour slogan : "C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleures soupes" (étonnant non? ).

le succès fut tel que de nos jours, certains croient même qu'il s'agit d'une vérité scientifique
(sachant que A+B=C, vieux+pots=meilleures soupes  )

C'est bien sur inexact, depuis il a été démontré qu'une vielle soupière est bien plus efficace.


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je maintiens avec acharnement que l'expression vient véritablement,
indubitablement, incontestablement, vraiment du roman
"Je glisse dans la Vallée" dont c'est aujourd'hui le 154ème anniversaire
de la disparition de l'auteur.
(Un C.D.B. à celui qui trouve de qui il s'agit)


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> Je maintiens avec acharnement que l'expression vient véritablement,
> indubitablement, incontestablement, vraiment du roman
> "Je glisse dans la Vallée" dont c'est aujourd'hui le 154ème anniversaire
> ...


 une simple recherche sur google (Je glisse dans la Vallée) me donne en n°1 : le site officiel d'Indochine (les paroles de l'aventurier)


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une simple recherche sur google (Je glisse dans la Vallée) me donne en n°1 : le site officiel d'Indochine (les paroles de l'aventurier)


Voilà une recherche qu'elle est bonne ! Mais c'est pas la bonne réponse.   
Faudrait farfouiller du côté d'avant 1850.


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> Je maintiens avec acharnement que l'expression vient véritablement,
> indubitablement, incontestablement, vraiment du roman
> "Je glisse dans la Vallée" dont c'est aujourd'hui le 154ème anniversaire
> ...


 Saint-Honoré, priez pour nous.


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Honoré, priez pour nous.


.
oui c'est pas mal aussi,mais moi je préfére le baba au rhum


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> oui c'est pas mal aussi,mais moi je préfére le baba au rhum


 Le Balzac au rhum, tu veux dire  Je crois qu'il l'aimait bien, lui aussi d'ailleurs. Ceci dit, va pas nous écrire "La lie dans le palais - guide gourmand des vignobles de Drancy"


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une simple recherche sur google (Je glisse dans la Vallée) me donne en n°1 : le site officiel d'Indochine (les paroles de l'aventurier)



putain je savais qui zetaient morts depuis 150 ans et des brouettes   
ha la magie de la télé ca vous fait revivre un mort

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Honoré, priez pour nous.


Oui, mais cette saloperie de machine refuse les C.D.B.
Ce vieux Saint-Honoré a fait plus de mille-feuilles que
nous tous ici.


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais cette saloperie de machine refuse les C.D.B.
> Ce vieux Saint-Honoré a fait plus de mille-feuilles que
> nous tous ici.


 Te tracasse pas pour les CDB, je cours pas derrière comme certains. 
 Sinon, même si je ne suis pas hyperféru du bonhomme, ça fait plaisir d'entendre parler de lui plutôt que de la starAc


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2004)

comme l'intitulé du post,je confirme qu'il n'y a aucune version gagnante  
.
donc autre probléme  
.
"*quand les poules auront des dents*"
.
a vous de donnez votre version


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> comme l'intitulé du post,je confirme qu'il n'y a aucune version gagnante
> .
> donc autre probléme
> .
> ...


Aricosec tu vas nous faire mourir sous le fardeau
des tâches ingrates que tu nous imposes...
Pourtant moi aussi je me demande
quand les moules auront des (dents) gants.
Très bientôt (ou plus tard) la réponse
à cette angoissante question.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Août 2004)

Dakodak avec Loustic et Titeuf


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2004)

Bonsoir
Quel est le délai pour rendre les copies ?
Evidemment, Aricosec dira : Quand les...


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2004)

nous savons déja que celles là,ont les préférent sans quenottes   :
.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> nous savons déja que celles là,ont les préférent sans quenottes   :
> .


C'est bien ce qu'on pouvait craindre :
pas de quenottes
pas de culottes
pas de délai !


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qu'on pouvait craindre :
> pas de quenottes
> pas de culottes
> pas de délai !


.
pour les délais je rappellerai aux "*salisseurs de mémoire*" qu'ils sont tributaires
de l'etat psycologique du moment,donc fortement aléatoires  
c'est donc la rapidité qui compte,sinon,si on se met a *recheflir!,c'est moins marrant*
que du spontané donc


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> pour les délais je rappellerai aux "*salisseurs de mémoire*" qu'ils sont tributaires
> de l'etat psycologique du moment,donc fortement aléatoires
> c'est donc la rapidité qui compte,sinon,si on se met a *recheflir!,c'est moins marrant*
> que du spontané donc



Ok pour le délai   

mais pour les quenottes et les lolottes    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

La reine Marie Antoinette, dont le royal mari avait une hygiène buccale très négligée, refusait de partager la couche de ce dernier. Un jour, le roi frustré demanda donc à la reine: "quand la femme que j'ai choisi partagera-t-elle mon lit ?". Ce à quoi répondit Marie-A : "*quand l'époux lavera ses dents *!". Celà fit rire toute la cour et l'on apporta du vin et moultes plateaux de gibier.    :king:    

Le lendemain c'était la révolution française, qui failli passer inaperçue à cause de cette anecdote.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> donc autre probléme
> .
> "*quand les poules auront des dents*"
> .
> a vous de donnez votre version



*c'est comme la poule aux oeufs d'or qui n'a jamais été et qui ne sera pondue ! *


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2004)

Mais pourquoi chercher midi à quatorze heures ?

Au début du XIXème siècle, un naturaliste d'Outre-Manche
(qui aurait aussi bien pu venir des Causses) jeta (pas trop loin)
les bases de la théorie de la sélection des espèces (pas des chèques).
Son nom est Darouinn (pas Dragqueen ni Dargouinn ni Dark-T).
Selon cette théorie, la nécessité de se nourrir pour vivre
sélectionne les animaux les mieux armés pour trouver de la nourriture.
Cela vaut donc pour les poules qui jusqu'ici doivent se contenter
d'avaler des vers de terre et d'autres bestioles d'un seul coup
sans respirer (poules pas aux hormones, bio forcément).
Leur sort s'améliorera si elles s'alimentent comme vous et moi,
ce qui n'est possible qu'à la condition d'avoir des dents.

A cette fin l' UNESCOQ a lancé un programme de recherche
auprès des dentistes du monde entier.
Ainsi, contrairement à l'opinion commune, l'expression
"Quand les poules auront des dents" signifie "*bientôt*".


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi, contrairement à l'opinion commune, l'expression
> "Quand les poules auront des dents" signifie "*bientôt*".


C'est une question d'échelle.


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi chercher midi à quatorze heures ?
> 
> 
> les bases de la théorie de la sélection des espèces de *Darouinn*



qui aurait ausi bien pu s'appeler* FINN ATLAS*
Selon cette théorie, la nécessité du TGV ne se faisant plus sentir parce qu'elle derange
deux ou trois m. dugommier et c°ie
on decide de le fermer,suget scabreux ? NON ! politique?non plus,diffamatoire ? que nenni !
plus prosaiquement resultant d'un mauvais streep,désolant,j'ai vu moultes sugets plus nuls
moi et d'autres venus au bar,et ne trouvant pas de suget ou repondre,faisont un petit coucou au bar,si ont se met a virer les sugets qui sont simplement insignifiants,il ne va pas en rester lourd,si il voulait epater quelqun ,c'est fait
poutant je croyais qu'il fallait attirer le plus de monde possible dans un forum
(pas simplement au technique),pour qu'il soit viable"*JACK SIMM m'aurait il menti*" 
quand je ne comprend plus rien,je me casse
salut aux petits potos qu'il me reste 
je vais me retirer dans ma grotte 
et je reviendrais "*Quand les poules auront des dents*"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> [/size]
> qui aurait ausi bien pu s'appeler* FINN ATLAS*
> Selon cette théorie, la nécessité du TGV ne se faisant plus sentir parce qu'elle derange
> deux ou trois m. dugommier et c°ie
> ...



Arico tu es de mauvaise foi, je t'ai répondu par mp


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Arico tu es de mauvaise foi, je t'ai répondu par mp


.
ah oui ! ,excuse moi alors,je pensais a une reponse avant moi ! 
non pas qu'il faille me demander mon avis,je ne suis pas aussi présomptueux
mais une vacherie comme ça de ta part,un vieux bonze comme moi a du mal
a supporter,grrrrmmm.. !..grrmm  
un de mes prénoms étant césar,je vais t'appeler brutus fils  
un coup de couteau,a l'un proviste  
enfin,je me calme et vais payer un ratelier a ma poule


----------

